# The ESPN Friday Night Fights Thread



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Made this thread on ESB, thought I might as well bring it over to this neck of the woods.

Hopefully now that it's undergoing a Renaissance here I can turn it into what I intended it to be initially rather than what it turned into(which was the thread being bumped about once a week with 2/3 people watching the card live making sporadic posts regarding it). If we're looking for more writing to be on the front page we can do previews*, reviews, etc. Perhaps we could even look back on old ESPN classics? Who knows, it's a crazy show where anything can go.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

*2012 Results
*

January 6th

Dyah Davis (21(9)-2-1) def. Alfonso Lopez (22(17)-2) UD 10

Denis Doughlin (14(8]-1) def. Steve Martinez (11(9)-1) SD 8

Dannie Williams (21(17)-1) def. Fernando Trejo (33(19)-18 (KO 2)-6) RTD 6

January 13th

Teon Kennedy (17(7)-1-2) Majority Draw 12 Chris Martin (23(6)-1-3)

Yordenis Ugas (11(5)-0) def. Esteban Almaraz (10 (4)-5) UD 8

Jesse Magdaleno (8(5)-0) def. Shawn Nichol (5(5)-8] UD 6

January 27th

Ruslan Provodnikov (21-1)def. David Torres (21-3-2) TKO 6

Ji-Hoon Kim (23-7) def. Yakubu Amidu (20-3-1) UD 10

February 3rd

Isaac Chilemba (19-1-1) def. Edison Miranda (35-7) UD 10

Rances Barthelemy (15-0) def. Hylon Williams Jr. (15-1) UD 8

February 10th

Demetrius Andrade (16-0) def. Angel Hernandez (30-11) KO2

Raymond Serrano (18-0) def. Kenny Abril (11-5-1) UD 10

Mike Arnaoutis (23-7-2) def. Shakha Moore (11-17-3) UD 6

January 17th

Mike Dallas Jr (18-2-1) def. Miguel Gonzalez (20-3) UD 10

Shawn Estrada (14-0) def. Terrence Woods (9-4) UD 8

January 24th

Juan Carlos Burgos (29-1) def. Cristobal Cruz (39-13-3) UD 10

Manuel Perez (17-7-1) def. Edgar Santana (26-4) UD 10

March 2nd

Ed Paredes (30-3-1) def. Manuel Leyva (21-5) TKO 7

Joan Guzman (32-0-1) def. Jesus Pabon (17-3) KO 8

March 16th

Kendall Holt (28-5) def. Tim Coleman (19-3-1) TKO 2

Abraham Lopez (17-0) def. Gabriel Tolmajyan (12-2-1) UD 8

March 23rd

Roberto Garcia (31-3) def. Antwone Smith (21-3-1) UD 10

James De la Rosa (21-1) def. Tyrone Brunson (21-2-1) UD 8

March 30th

Henry Lundy (22-1-1) def. Dannie Williams (21-2) UD 10

Elvin Ayala (25-5-1) def. Eric Mitchell (23-9-1) UD 8

April 13th

Albert Mensah (25-3-1) def. Michael Katsidis (28-6) MD 10

Alan Sanchez (10-2-1) def. Artemio Reyes (15-2) TKO 1

April 20th

Adonis Stevenson (18-1) def. Noe Gonzalez Alcoba (28-2) TKO 2

Eleider Alvarez (8-0) def. Rayco Saunders (22-16-2) UD 8

April 27nd

Denis Grachev (12-0-1) def. Ismayl Syllakh (17-1) TKO 8

Javier Fortuna (19-0) def. Yuandale Evans (16-1) TKO 1

May 5th

Demetrius Andrade (17-0) def. Rudy Cisneros (12-4) KO 1

Adelita Irizarry (8-5, 1 NC) NC Victoria Cisneros (5-13-2, 1 NC) NC 2 (Accidental head butt)

May 18th

Karim Mayfield (16-0-1) def. Raymond Serrano (18-1) TKO 5

Nick Brinson (9-1-2) Draw 8 Jason Escalera (13-0-1)

May 25th

Ji-Hoon Kim (24-7) def. Alisher Rahimov (23-1) UD 10

Vincent Thompson (11-0) def. Joell Godfrey (14-7-1) UD 8

June 8th

Kelly Pavlik (39-2) def. Scott Sigmon (23-4) TKO 7

Jesse Magdaleno (10-0) def. Carlos Varcarcel (12-5-4) TKO 1


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

*2012 Schedule*

June 22nd, Soboba Casino, San Jacinto, California.

Mike Dallas Jr vs Javier Castro, Light Welterweights, 10 rounds; Brandon Gonzales vs Elie Augustama, Super Middleweights, 8 rounds.

July 6th, Hard Rock Hotel and Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada.

Marvin Sonsona vs Orlando Cruz, Featherweights, 10 rounds; Magomed Abdusalamov vs Maurice Byarm, Heavyweights, 10 rounds.

July 13th, UIC Pavilion, Chicago, Illinois.

Glen Johnson vs Andrzej Fonfara, Light Heavyweights, 10 rounds; Jose Luis Castillo vs Ivan Popoca, Welterweights, 10 rounds.

July 27th, Resorts Hotel & Casino, Atlantic City.

Henry Lundy vs Raymundo Beltran, Lightweights, 10 rounds.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'll have this as well.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

If you can get a preview done for this week's FNF by Wednesday or Thursday please Pabs and I'll get it up on the main page. Doesn't need to be that long, just something decent and something that shows we're consistent in covering fights. Then we can spam the link out on twitter etc and it'll promote the site pretty well :good


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I've updated the results, if there's any errors on it feel free to let me know. I'll do up the schedule in a moment, and I'll probably come up with a colour scheme or something along those lines to make the results a bit less of a congested eyesore later on.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

> July 6th, Hard Rock Hotel and Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada.
> 
> Marvin Sonsona vs Orlando Cruz, Featherweights, 10 rounds; Magomed Abdusalamov vs Maurice Byarm, Heavyweights, 10 rounds.


Loving the look of that card, been waiting to see Sonsona fight again. Still got potential for sure.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pab's preview article for tonight is now up on main site - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?151-Pavlik-returns


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

antcull said:


> Loving the look of that card, been waiting to see Sonsona fight again. Still got potential for sure.


Not seen Sonsona since the Vazquez jr fight. Looked a bit out of his depth but I think he was 18 or something and Vazquez wasn't far off what he is now. The Pinoy fans were going mad for him before the fight as well. Will be good to see what he is like now against a fighter in Cruz.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

LHL said:


> Not seen Sonsona since the Vazquez jr fight. Looked a bit out of his depth but I think he was 18 or something and Vazquez wasn't far off what he is now. The Pinoy fans were going mad for him before the fight as well. Will be good to see what he is like now against a fighter in Cruz.


Same. It was pretty similar to what happened to AJ Banal against Concepcion (another one who the Pinoys were going crazy for) at the same age. Still only 21 I think, Sonsona so this will be a good test for him to see what he's improved and learned since the Vazquez fight. Showed flashes of real potential in his brief title reign, just didn't know how to handle when quality work was coming back at him.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Am I right in saying Sonsona jumped up a few weights as well to take the fight and still almost didn't make the weight first time round? He did look very good in parts in that fight. Cruz can really show up sometimes though and cause an upset if you allow him I doubt he will for this fight though.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

3 am kick off for you guys this week.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice one, and it's on tv properly for us as well. ESPN America - Sky channel 429. I'm still a Pavlik fan so will be joining you for this one and hope to maybe get a few more from America on to here for the RBR :good


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing Pavlik back again tonight, say what you want about him, but hes always been exciting. Also wasnt he mentioned in a fight with Adonis Stevenson recently? That would be an excellent matchup, 50-50 imo


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

We doing a RBR in here.... All be it in 3 hours?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

LHL said:


> We doing a RBR in here.... All be it in 3 hours?


I'll be here.:conf


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

I'll be awake so I might aswell watch but not looking forward to the fight at all to be honest.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Not going to wait around for this, I'll look forward to seeing more of Magdaleno though.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I honestly think Kelly is properly done. No bite in his punches at all looks a Ghost of himself (see what I did there) from a few years back. Like Baj looking forward to Magdaleno his brother was always good to watch and he is also any time I've caught him. Anyone know anything of Sigmon or is he a walking KO for Kelly.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Evening all :hi:

Edit: Baseball is shite.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

One sport I could never understand what was going on in. I never really tried either to be fair.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone ever notice how the chat at Marks place is always full of the biggest degenerates on the internet?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Anyone ever notice how the chat at Marks place is always full of the biggest degenerates on the internet?


All streaming sites are like that. I just click the x right away now. Nothing worth reading ever pops up on it.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:ibutt Teddy Talk coming up


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And we're on! Mike Lee vs Elisio Durazo - 4 round Cruiserweight bout.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice right hand by Lee to finish it but not much of anything else in that round. Like Teddy says seems to be a good body puncher or at least he goes there.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I've never been impressed by Lee. Nothing to change my mind thus far. Missing with an awful lot of 1-2's. Durazo in poor shape to say the least.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Who's that Cruiserweight, the Irish-American fella who's got a horrendously ugly style?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Poor showing by Lee. Apart from the odd right hand he isn't really impressing with much against a tailor made opponent for any prospect.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Who's that Cruiserweight, the Irish-American fella who's got a horrendously ugly style?


Ryan Coyne?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Who's that Cruiserweight, the Irish-American fella who's got a horrendously ugly style?


Gunn?


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Ryan Coyne?


That'd be him. Dunno why I brought him up, but he's horrible isn't he?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> That'd be him. Dunno why I brought him up, but he's horrible isn't he?


I wanted to wipe my memory Men In Black-style after watching him, yes.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Lee has a decent following for an 8-0 fighter who hasn't looked great so far. He must be doing something right in his career. Teddy going on about his education like Piper does for Cleverly.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

shit one this is more than a 4 rounder


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

What the fuck? This is terrible. If it's scheduled for 4 rounds, you stop it after 4 rounds. Very poor. I hope Durazo lands a hail mary out of nothing now and takes Lee out in one punch. That'll show the fuckers for cheating like this.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Lee is way too tentative looks to be holding back for some reason against a real hand picked opponent. Good thing Lee has that college thing to fall back on because he sure as shit won't go far in boxing.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LHL said:


> Lee has a decent following for an 8-0 fighter who hasn't looked great so far. He must be doing something right in his career. Teddy going on about his education like Piper does for Cleverly.


Im just guessing but id say part of Lees popularity is due to the fact that he was a linebacker for the University of Notre Dame. Those American footballers usually bring a good crowd and a bit of hype dont they, like that Tom Zbikowski lad.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Ah didn't know that. Had a feeling it had nothing to do with his boxing :lol: Hopefully Magdaleno after that fight.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Cue him looking terrible because I've probably jinxed him, but I really rate Magdaleno.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

I think he has a bit more to him than his brother who is a really good boxer in his own right but Jesse seems to have the boxing ability with a bit more power


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Well.. that was impressive enough :good


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Cue him looking terrible because I've probably jinxed him, but I really rate Magdaleno.


Does a change of fortunes come with a change of boxing sites?:think

If I made this post on ESB I doubt that would've happened.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Guys - RBR should be done in here, as it's a live forum that updates automatically - so you don't need to refresh page :hey

http://checkhookboxing.com/forumdisplay.php?15-Round-by-Rounds


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> Guys - RBR should be done in here, as it's a live forum that updates automatically - so you don't need to refresh page :hey
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/forumdisplay.php?15-Round-by-Rounds


:nono

Not for FNF's. 'Tis tradition, bro.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Of course, it's only tradition because there's never enough people around to warrant a RBR.:yep


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:conf - live forum here then for now, fight night treat.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Amir gets about haha.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought the RBR sub-forums were just gonna be used to put the RBR's when they're finished, so it's easy to look back on etc?

But yeah, for now Friday Night Fight's RBRs should just stay in here how Pab's always done it because there's not really enough on for it's own thread.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah not worth doing a proper rbi seeing as barely anyone stats up for fnf


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

it was more cos i can lessen server load for rbr's by setting for one specific forum (RBR forum), but, it's relatively quiet right now, fuck it everyone has done such great work I'll just leave it on til about midday when I wake up. (I assume people enjoy the Live thread feature for RBR's? )


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:conf 

I'm going bed anyway. G'night.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Sigmons right hand looks in slow mo at times


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pavlik looking decent early on. Lively, composed and looks up for it. Controlling the centre of the ring and showing some decent hand speed. Should be getting rid of Sigmon in the next round or two IMO.

10-9 Pavlik.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pavlik looks fucking huge, will have Sigmon out of there in a few rounds.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

LHL said:


> Sigmons right hand looks in slow mo at times


Pavlik timed a few nice left hooks as they were travelling, too.

Pavlik looking in control, as he is expected to be really.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I like Pavliks use of the hook tonight, some of his fights hes been one dimensional in his punch selection, too right hand dependant.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Very one sided but this is getting brutal. Sigmon's blood getting everywhere. Expected a bit more from Pavlik tbh, thought he would've been able to get rid of this guy by now.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Pavlik should start really digging to the body now, it's looked almost like he's been carrying Sigmon in there. On the few occasions he's appeared to have had Sigmon wavering he's taken his foot off the gas and gone back into cruise control. That said Cujo's face is looking _nasty_.

EDIT: Corner stoppage at the end of the 7th. It. Is. Ovah.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Glad they finished that then. Good to have Pavlik back. He'd make for a good fight against any of the top super middleweights IMO.

Pavlik says in post fight interview that he needs a big fight next, not necessarily a title but says he doesn't need any more tune-ups and wants to get back in there with the top names again.

WAR Pavlik. (unless he ends up fighting Froch)


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wonder who pavlik will take on next? I dont know why, but Brian Magee's name just popped into my head:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Stevenson(likely) or Bika(ideally) for me.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Plenty of fights out there for Pavlik next. Right, article for main site done and updated - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?159 - and I'm off to bed. Someone ask @Supermanintights when do I get paid? 

Adios.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

What did people think of Pavlik last night? It seemed to me that his timing was still off slightly but I liked some of his variety. The left-hook to the body and sometimes to the head worked well but at times he seemed happy to let a very limited opponent unload on him. Can he get back to the top?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Those of you who are online are definitely staying up for this, right? Should be a good card, the main event has Cristobal Cruz, it's gotta be.

ESPN America are actually showing it in the UK this week and for those of us who don't have said station, Mark is showing it. So you have no excuse really.

Anybody?


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Javier Fortuna , Cruz's opponent, scored a picturesque first round kayo of undefeated in his last fight, and in his previous outing, he decisioned the tough Miguel Roman- who would go on to acquit himself well before succumbing to Antonio DeMarco in a title challenge. So, it should be an interesting contest, that's for sure.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Also that big Russian with a punch is on could have a good KO from him.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Fuck it, I'll try and watch. Pissed that it's an hour late though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Is it 3 o'clock start?

I'm tempted to stay up as I just got home. Problem is I've got a poker tourney from tomorrow afternoon and would rather not be completely fucked and falling asleep during it.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

This poop is almost over anyway


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Meh fuck it I'm going asleep. Night CHB.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Here we go  big Russian guy


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Shit taking some abuse there. The Russian has some serious power.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I've still got baseball here.:blood

EDIT: We don't have that smiley?!? Step your game up, admin.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I've still got baseball here.:blood
> 
> EDIT: We don't have that smiley?!? Step your game up, admin.


? You on the right channel ESPN tonight... Not america they have baseball.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing Donaire again wish he would get some big fights though.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

LHL said:


> ? You on the right channel ESPN tonight... Not america they have baseball.


Ah, I see. I was baffled there for a moment. Thought they had fucked me over AGAIN.:yep


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Didn't know Pirog pulled out. That fight was too good to be true. God forbid two young good fighters would actually fight.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Cruz has always been one of my favourite fighters, but I'm not hugely optimistic about his chances tonight, unfortunately. He went from opponent to ''champion'' and I think he's beginning to revert back to opponent level now. We'll see what happens though, there's a pretty sizable dearth in experience after all.

That and he'll undoubtedly try to put his head to use.:yep


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh dear...........


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Pool pawty! Pool pawty!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Ouch one of the KO's of the year


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooo, Lacandón!

Say it ain't so.:-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Great shot to finish that but Cruz was all over the place right from the start.

Fortuna looks interesting though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Morning all.. anyone up for tonight's card?

Jose Luis Castillo vs Ivan Popoca and Glen Johnson vs Andrezjzzjzj (or something like that) Fonfara


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:hi:

Wasn't planning on staying up for tonight's but I just got home from a game of poker where I ended a hundred up so I'm in a good mood and feel like watching boxing. Fooking baseball is on now though..


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

ESPN America always make it hard to watch the fight as if staying up isn't hard enough they put this on. Two decent fights so hopefully its worth it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah it's annoying.

And they just showed an advert saying 'catch tonights friday night fights live from 02:00 uk on espn america'

Riiiight.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

It's started but this shite is still on


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Aye. I'm just seeing the updates on twitter.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And we're finally on over here.. looks a good fight so far.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Popoca looks a complete mess. His face is completely fucked up


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:|

What channel? ESPN America is showing some baseball shit right now!


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Never mind. ESPN 2. What I miss so far?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Castillo won by stoppage he was bleeding pretty bad over both eyes and the ref had seen enough.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Sweet!

Looks like GJ is in a bit of trouble here, I can see a stoppage, the size difference is huge here. Johnson is using his experience well here though.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

:bump anyone around?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

There used to be some great scraps on it. I remember Toney having some brutal KO wins on that.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Haha, forgot about my own thread due to Acosta being on tonight. I've really been slacking. Somebody remind me on Monday to update this, I shall be hell-bent on restoring some order.

Hoping to catch both, no guarantees I'll see either though.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

SUMMER ON SWAG


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Evening all. Just got home now I'm going to bed. Would stay up for this but cbf


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Im up, looking forward to seeing Burgos in action, been something of a fan since he fought Hasegawa.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> :bump anyone around?


Dammit, Baj. It's "







"


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Very good action here in the second.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good finish from Burgos, a fighter who's constantly improving. Deserves a title shot now imo.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Who's on this Friday lads. I keep fuckin missing it.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

jonnytightlips said:


> Who's on this Friday lads. I keep fuckin missing it.


Hammerin Hank is back again this week.

Hank Lundy vs. Raymundo Beltran in a 10 rounder


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lundy makes weight at the 4th attempt! 
Beltran doesn't gives up rounds easy and I think we could be in for some drama tonight.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lundy vs Beltran starting in a half hour, anyone watching?


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Lundy vs Beltran starting in a half hour, anyone watching?


Yes I will be!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Lundy vs Beltran starting in a half hour, anyone watching?


Yep :good

Lundy is always value for money.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm ready for Hank


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good stuff, Lundy's really good to watch, classy boxer at is best but vulnerable all the same, never know when he might go down!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

No live sports before hand so we'll be starting on time this week too:happy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

In attendance tonight, mah'dudes.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Shit forgot Teddy is at the Olympics..


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Farah Ennis looks decent, fairly quick, puts the punches together well and looks a bit slick. Brother of Derek Ennis I assume?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ennis is looking pretty decent, but Pierson isn't really doing much to prevent him for appearing anything else. Ennis is getting caught a bit when he really presses the action though, think Pierson may have worried him once or twice despite being dominated for the most part. If Pierson were to let his hands go more often it could become a bit more interesting.



Sportofkings said:


> Brother of Derek Ennis I assume?


Yep.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

This could be a decent fight if Pierson wasn't so gunshy


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Your the king of not throwing enough punches Zab! 

Two left hands and a little shoe shine seems to do for him most of the time.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Pierson has dropped his hands a bit and isn't standing as straight-on as he was doing early on, Ennis hasn't got the opportunity to tee off on him to the same degree without having to worry about what's coming back as a result. Making the rounds a little bit tighter.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Beltran making it his type of fight:happy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WOW!

Why the shit did Beltran back off with like 2-3 seconds left? Odd. He had Lundy just about out of it there. Lundy is looking _really_ sluggish in there, I'm assuming due to the weight-making difficulties. Beltran's disrupting his rhythm well though to be fair.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> WOW!
> 
> Why the shit did Beltran back off with like 2-3 seconds left? Odd. He had Lundy just about out of it there. Lundy is looking _really_ sluggish in there, I'm assuming due to the weight-making difficulties. Beltran's disrupting his rhythm well though to be fair.


I didn't think Lundy looked as muscular as usual too. Beltran should not have been underestimated


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lundy is boxing nicely now, he justs has to make every fight difficult for himself though :yep


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I wish Zab would get off Lundys cock


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Lundy seems like such a boxing natural and yet he's so undisciplined, athletically self-indulgent and vulnerable. Compelling watch every time, for me.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Good fight:clap:

Hope Beltran gets it


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

YES!!!!!

QUIDS IN!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

95-95
96-94 x2
BELTRAN!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

After the weigh in, I couldn't resist Beltran at 5-1.

FU ZAB:yep


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/...e-to-headline-aug-17-fnf#.UBqP0JL1aT4.twitter



> It didn't take long for the super middleweight clash between Adonis Stevenson and Donovan George to find a home.
> After being postponed along with the Jean Pascal-Tavoris Cloud light heavyweight duel originally set for Showtime, Stevenson-George will now headline an August 17 Friday Night Fights offering on ESPN2, George's promoter Leon Margules confirmed to RingTV.com via email.
> The August 17 episode appeared to be in jeopardy altogether after Karim Mayfield and Mauricio Herrera both pulled out of their scheduled main event with separate injuries.
> "Superman" came to the rescue, so to speak.
> ...


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Don George is rubbish.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

ScouseLeader said:


> Don George is rubbish.


And Stevenson has nothing but a big punch, and a suspect chin. Solid fight IMO.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> And Stevenson has nothing but a big punch, and a suspect chin. Solid fight IMO.


Yeah, i've seen worse match ups. Francisco Sierra beat the shit out of George though and he's not much better than Stevenson for me.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mercito Gesta vs Ty Barnett...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Mercito Gesta vs Ty Barnett...


Good, exciting prospect is Gesta, not much of a test for him tonight though. Will be watching for sure though.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

You stay up to watch this?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, thats how hardcore I am :yep


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess so...:thumbsup


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hesta got the KO. Still fights a little too cocky for my taste. He could done that in round 3-4, that guy didn't have anything for him...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Colombian Dionisio Miranda (21-7-2, 18 K0s) will step in to face Chicago's Don "Da Bomb" George (22-2-1, 19 KOs) in the 10-round super middleweight co-main event of the ESPN Friday Night Fights 2012 series finale (10 PM Eastern on ESPN2, ESPN Deportes and ESPN3) presented by Warriors Boxing and Tony Holden Productions, scheduled for Friday, August 17, at the Buffalo Run Casino in Miami, Oklahoma.

George's original opponent, Adonis Stevenson, has been forced to pull out of their 12-round elimination bout with a hand injury.

The other 10-round co-main event battle between top junior middleweight contender "King" Carlos Molina (19-5-2, 6 KOs) and Miami's Damian "Devo" Frias (19-4-1, 10 KOs) will go on as scheduled.

http://www.maxboxing.com/news/max-boxing-news/miranda-steps-in-to-face-george


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

It's a poor card tbg but there's so little boxing right now I'll probably watch anyway.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Got to fancy George early KO. Was looking forward to him vs Stevenson. Actually thought it would be a nice fight. Stevenson looks to be coming on really well. Don't think he'll get near a title but Manny seems to be getting him closer.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Colombian Dionisio Miranda (21-7-2, 18 K0s) will step in to face Chicago's Don "Da Bomb" George (22-2-1, 19 KOs) in the 10-round super middleweight co-main event of the ESPN Friday Night Fights 2012 *series finale* (10 PM Eastern on ESPN2, ESPN Deportes and ESPN3) presented by Warriors Boxing and Tony Holden Productions, scheduled for Friday, August 17, at the Buffalo Run Casino in Miami, Oklahoma.
> 
> George's original opponent, Adonis Stevenson, has been forced to pull out of their 12-round elimination bout with a hand injury.
> 
> ...


it's not the series finale is it? Their comin back next season...


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

What fights on tonight? we're not getting it live here in the uk but are getting it on tape delay tomorrow


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Teddy will be back this week:bluesuit

3am UK time tonight


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't think it's on tv over here though I looked earlier and it wasn't on the schedule :-(


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Got some batshit Karate on just now..


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> it's not the series finale is it? Their comin back next season...


:-( ESPN should stop treating boxing like it has a season with their programming.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fantastic RBR lads, really enjoyed the in depth round by round analysis of last nights card


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Fantastic RBR lads, really enjoyed the in depth round by round analysis of last nights card


Well at least there was no spoilers:yep


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Fantastic RBR lads, really enjoyed the in depth round by round analysis of last nights card


:lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> :-( ESPN should stop treating boxing like it has a season with their programming.


Well, you have to remember they have football season coming rapidly. Most of the programming will be devoted to that. They coming back on Thursday Sep.13 with a card and to preview the big fights that weekend...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Fantastic RBR lads, really enjoyed the in depth round by round analysis of last nights card


Wasn't on last night. Sorry. But, I guess you didn't watch it either...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Wasn't on last night. Sorry. But, I guess you didn't watch it either...


I don't know if I can find it in my heart to forgive you Allen......


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

You got to believe me Sports. I'm sorry.:-(


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Well if you had to miss an episode of FNFs, last nights would have been a good one to pick.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> You got to believe me Sports. I'm sorry.:-(


we'll see....

On a side note, this seasons FNF has been fairly poor, especially by the 2011 seasons standards, which was full of class fights. Hope next year brings something better.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, they got to do better. Especially since NBC network is going to up their load of fights and CBS is looking to put the Olympians on and fighters like Gary Russell Jr. Also heard that Abner Mares vs Moreno could be on there...


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Don George is a ridiculous fighter. Terrible defence.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Well, you have to remember they have football season coming rapidly. Most of the programming will be devoted to that. They coming back on Thursday Sep.13 with a card and to preview the big fights that weekend...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


>


You know I'm right...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

No FNF, but there is Shobox tonight. Randy Caballero vs Manuel Roman 10-Round Bantamwieghts @Sportofkings @Boxed Ears


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> No FNF, but there is Shobox tonight. Randy Caballero vs Manuel Roman 10-Round Bantamwieghts @Sportofkings @Boxed Ears


Good stuff, if I can make it, ill give it watch. Ive heard Cabellero's a decent prospect, never seen him fight before though.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't have the Showtime, laddies. :-( I had to get rid of it a few years back. Budget cuts after becoming a professor emeritus.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Good stuff, if I can make it, ill give it watch. Ive heard Cabellero's a decent prospect, never seen him fight before though.


Caballero won Unanimous Decision. Roman was tough, but not really good enough to challenge. Caballero didn't necessarily impress and it's time for him to step up the competition...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

The Showbox undercard fight yet again is a belter!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah it was good...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Yeah it was good...


I think every show this season they have been excellent. Easily the most consistent show on TV. Great match making and commentary every time.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

It's FNFs on a Thursday tonight. :happy

http://boxrec.com/schedule.php?country=US&division=&title=&tv=&SUBMIT=Go

Prospect Jessie Vargas headlines and it looks like bombs away on the undercard fight too!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Show starts at 3am UK if anyone is interested......


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks a pretty solid card 3 decent fights nothing overly good though.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Are saturday's fights on pay-per-view where you are?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Are saturday's fights on pay-per-view where you are?


Just the Chavez Jr card. GBP card is on regular Showtime


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

oh. well you're in america. I was talking about the Brits and others...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> oh. well you're in america. I was talking about the Brits and others...


In the UK, Boxnation has GBP card and Chavez Jr is PPV on Primetime which costs about 25 bucks.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Primetime are charging for Martinez Vs Chavez, I think Alvarez is on Sky which is a subscription channel but you get all the football so its pretty much an added bonus. Ross and Saunders is on Boxnation which is £10 a month. Matinez fight is £15 which is pretty steep seeing as no one other than the hardcore fans know him and £15 is what a name like Haye or Hatton would normally be.

Gilfoid knows more than me on the GBP front ...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> In the UK, Boxnation has GBP card and Chavez Jr is PPV on Primetime which costs about 25 bucks.





LHL said:


> Primetime are charging for Martinez Vs Chavez, I think Alvarez is on Sky which is a subscription channel but you get all the football so its pretty much an added bonus. Ross and Saunders is on Boxnation which is £10 a month. Matinez fight is £15 which is pretty steep seeing as no one other than the hardcore fans know him and £15 is what a name like Haye or Hatton would normally be.
> 
> Gilfoid knows more than me on the GBP front ...


I see. It's the same thing here...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd be ok with Martinez/Chavez being on pay per view if they gave us the full HBO coverage (or even just their commentary and interviews etc) but I'm not up for paying £15 for Benny Ricardo + shit picture quality.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

A reminder that it's a FNFs special on Thursday!:hey

A couple of regulars go head to head in a fight guaran-damn-teed to bring action.

It's a lightweight punchfest with Raymundo Beltran taking on Ji-Hoon Kim. :clap:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY I completely forgot about this thing. How many FNF's has there been so far? Dear god I've been slacking lately.

Hopefully I'll be around for this one(I have classes on Friday but that generally doesn't stop me from doing reprehensible acts on Thursdays, so watching a fight should be easy), any Kim fight is worth checking out and considering he'll be fighting a guy who is forward-thinking himself.............


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> WHOA NELLY I completely forgot about this thing. How many FNF's has there been so far? Dear god I've been slacking lately.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be around for this one(I have classes on Friday but that generally doesn't stop me from doing reprehensible acts on Thursdays, so watching a fight should be easy), any Kim fight is worth checking out and considering he'll be fighting a guy who is forward-thinking himself.............


This is the first FNF for 3 months or so


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> WHOA NELLY I completely forgot about this thing. How many FNF's has there been so far? Dear god I've been slacking lately.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be around for this one(I have classes on Friday but that generally doesn't stop me from doing reprehensible acts on Thursdays, so watching a fight should be easy), any Kim fight is worth checking out and considering he'll be fighting a guy who is forward-thinking himself.............


It'll be a 3 am kick off for you for this one bud. The new season starts up next month. Enjoy your reprehensible acts:stonk


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> It'll be a 3 am kick off for you for this one bud. The new season starts up next month. Enjoy your reprehensible acts:stonk


I did, well, some of them.:err


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Quality show last night. Detailed preview of Pac/Marquez, interviews with Ray Leonard and Tommy Hearns and a decent main event.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, haven't really updated this in months but who is around for tonight's card? Rances Barthelemy takes on Arash Usmanee in the main event, with Jonathan Gonzalez vs Derek Ennis in chief support and the return of Yuri Romanov(now campaigning as Ramanau), which we may or may night see live.

Pretty decent card in my opinion, anyone gonna be around?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Looks pretty good, it's a 3am start so I may or may not make it but I'll try.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Its only on for 1 hour on the UK ESPN America. Is it a 2 hour show on the American channel?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Scratch that. Looks like a typo and its on for 2 hours.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Odds on Teddy to still be gushing about Pac getting sparked?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

College basketball just finished(Memphis defeating Tennessee, but isn't Memphis _in_ Tennessee?:stonk), Friday Night Fights 2013 starting next. Anybody around?

Mark's has it tonight if anyone's curious.....


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Up first is Hairon Socarras(5-0-1) and Josh Bowles(6-0) in a super-bantamweight 4-rounder ya'hurrrrd.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Howdy Pabby. 1st round of 1st fight and Teddy has brought up JMM already:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Huh? Bowles just landed an excellently-timed right uppercut counter as Socarras was walking in and it went completely ignored. Weird. Socarras is the more compact and technically correct puncher it seems but both are shaky defensively when they try to force the issue. Both are having their own success but Socarras is controlling the moments in between. Close one so far.



Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Howdy Pabby. 1st round of 1st fight and Teddy has brought up JMM already:lol:


Haha was gonna mention your call came in earlier than anticipated.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Socarras outguns him. Hope to see more of this kid.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Bello, good start Socarras looked promising.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wow, Bowles stopped by a BIG Socarras right hand. The Cuban landed a left hook which seemed to buckle Bowles' knees a bit but in almost the same movement he came back up with a right hand in retaliation only for Socarras to meet him with a pinpoint follow-up right hand of his own.

Down like a sack of spuds, as they say.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Todd Grisham has layed the smackdown on Bernardo Osuna


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

They like their former WWE employees on ESPN.

Watching this, we could probably do with getting some "official" end of year awards done for the front page. We've had a couple of failed attempts already.:yep


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Has Teddy had a shocker with his keys to victory there? Did he just get Gonzalez completely mixed up with Ennis?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This the RBR then? LETS DO THIS


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Atlas is moaning at me about my scoring and I didn't even see the 1st round of this. You come on, Atlas!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ennis is having isolated moments of joy, landing some decent right hands either while Gonzalez is throwing or when he's bouncing on his toes and isn't set to throw. His first round was probably his best but since then he's not moved as well and Gonzalez has been able to outwork him for the most part with occasional combinations and generally just ring generalship/stalking.



Lunny said:


> This the RBR then? LETS DO THIS


LESS'GO


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Holt v Peterson. Hell yeah!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Teddy tells viewers they should be voting for Ennis, lo and behold...........


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol: Teddy tells viewers they should be voting for Ennis, lo and behold...........


Yeah suddenly they are "smart"...

I think Gonzales is just outworking him to take most rounds. Ennis having his spots but his punches don't have the pop to take the rounds.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Atlas wants Brahner vs Rios, Khan or Matthysse.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Give Broner a real test like Amir Khan lol


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Well this fight is a terrible start to my week with rooq's league


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

stevemaxboxing “Gonzalez may have the worst physique in all of sports. Runway model shoulders and legs with a 40 inch waist.”:yep


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> stevemaxboxing "Gonzalez may have the worst physique in all of sports. Runway model shoulders and legs with a 40 inch waist.":yep


:lol: Harsh.

the upside down V taper.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Well this fight is a terrible start to my week with rooq's league


I took Gonzales PTS myself.:hey


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Broner-Vazquez is where it's at.:deal



Lunny said:


> Well this fight is a terrible start to my week with rooq's league


Yeah, I was only saying to you earlier I think I might regret picking Gonzalez to stop him here. I don't think I even believed it when I sent the picks. Don't know why I did it now.:lol: I've watched Gonzalez before, I knew in advance he wasn't particularly good.

The disadvantages of actually watching these people fight.:|


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

@Pabby. The puppet will not be on Broners hit list and I can't blame them. How can anyone look good against that fella??


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

War Usmanee, do it for Boxrec


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> @Pabby. The puppet will not be on Broners hit list and I can't blame them. How can anyone look good against that fella??


Yeah, I can't imagine people will be lining up to take him on anyways. I think he'd be the best test stylistically at 135 for G-Brones though, the CAN-man has got that wide stance and is pretty flat-footed to boot, interesting to see how he'd deal with someone with the range and consistent movement of Vazquez.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Barthemely isn't yapping when he punches, he's roaring!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Barthelemy's jab was brilliant there. Couple of times early on he landed it when moving and kind of smothered the shots he threw on the follow-up and let his man land in return, after this happening once or twice he maintained his range though and worked it very well. Usmanee might struggle to come to terms with that if Rances can stay consistent with it. Doesn't look like he's used to someone being able to move forward while throwing and landing from range in doing so.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Barthemely fighting like he is one handed at times and doing it well. Jabbing and hooking away like a champ!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Usmanee done better in round 3. 12 rounds is a long time for Bart to keep this up and when he slows down I think this might get interesting.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Head clash looked sore to say the least.:stonk

Barthelemy used his height really effectively when moving forward in the first two rounds, didn't make the mistake so many fighters make in falling in with their shots from distance and maintained his balance pretty well. Jab was sweet. Usmanee timing it a bit better the last couple of rounds and not just standing still/moving in straight lines. Some unorthodox attacks that while not really doing much are definitely disrupting the Cuban's rhythm, Barthelemy jabbing a lot less consistently now.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

How about Gamboa v Broner??


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Usmanee doing really well to back off every time Barthelemy throws. Where's his jab gone?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Usmanee well in control but the Cuban is game as hell despite being knackered.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Barthelemy ditching his jab and doing what he wasn't doing before which is loading up from distance and falling in with power punches. Squaring up too, quite a dramatic change considering the start he made. Arm punches now also.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

What kind of a knobber is Barthelemy?!?! You finally managed to hurt him, something which has foolishly been your sole aim for the last 5/6 rounds, don't start showboating when you finally pull it off!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> What kind of a knobber is Barthelemy?!?!


The kind who realises that Boxrec>>>knowing the boxers. The kind who respects the system.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

That headbutt looked painful.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

DANCE-OFF


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I think you could argue that it's there's only a round in it/maybe even level after 10. Barthelemly may be able to take this seeing as he appears to have more in the tank coming into the last couple.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Good fight.:clap:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I honestly don't see how they seem to think Usmanee is dominating this so much, it's like they've judged every round after the first two based on how poorly Barthelemy has done in comparison to how he began. There have been a good few close rounds here in my opinion, not the near 10 round whitewash they seem to have it down as.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Agreed it wasn't the 10 round whitewash they think. A couple of them could have gone to Barthelemy.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I thought those cards were spot on the other way tbg.

:lol: Atlas going mad.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Barthelemy PTS win. Teddy pissed but I'm not as I had this call in Rooqs league lol


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Close fight imo. Nowhere near the robbery Teddy is calling.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I had Usmanee decision. I'VE BEEN ROBBED. BOXREC HAS BEEN ROBBED


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I honestly don't take issue with this. Maybe I'll have to rewatch it or something but I think Teddy has gone shitting mental here. Like really, so much of Usmanee's work was just ineffectual pitter-patter punches against Barthelemy's mostly ineffectual single, loaded-up power punches. It's like because Barthelemy wasn't dominating rounds as much as he was in the beginning it was from going from one extreme to the other and thus rounds were appearing more clear-cut than they actually were.

I dunno, I think the decision was alright. Judging from how livid Teddy is I might be VERY wrong though.:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Barthelemy PTS win. Teddy pissed but I'm not as I had this call in Rooqs league lol


Same!:lol:


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Same!:lol:


Hey home advantage is a factor in the pick of experts like us:hey


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

:happy Perfect start to Rooq's competition. My Barthelemy pts pick was a guess to be honest but I've seen quite a bit of Gonzalez and never been impressed to be honest. I remember someone either on here or ESB, it may have been Wallet, saying he had a big future but I never saw it. His work is very crowded, despite the 100% KO's he had early he doesn't hit that hard (shown by the 4 subsequent 'step up' fights going the distance) and his movement is just lax in general.

I was convinced Dzinziruk would beat him and think he should have got the decision, even if he didn't look near his bedt either.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Atlas: "HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!"

:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Anyone gonna be around for FNF and/or Andrade-Hernandez tonight? Huh?

Wake up @Lunny and stop drooling on your keyboard.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Is it on ESPN over here?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

dkos said:


> Is it on ESPN over here?


Nope. :-(


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Anyone gonna be around for FNF and/or Andrade-Hernandez tonight? Huh?
> 
> Wake up @Lunny and stop drooling on your keyboard.


Need you ask:teddy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sweet.

:teddy

It's always the same few people present. Was even like this on ESB. One day we'll have in excess of 5 people. Maybe.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I might be around, or might fall asleep. 3am right?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> I might be around, or might fall asleep. 3am right?


It's coming right up!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Sweet.
> 
> :teddy
> 
> It's always the same few people present. Was even like this on ESB. One day we'll have in excess of 5 people. Maybe.


Got an hour overlap with Shobox tonight.:-( It's 3 am for a change


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Oh sweet, well I might catch some of it then.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

:atlas


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Both guys putting in hard shift and landing on each other without too much trouble. Hernandez will do well to last if this pace keeps up. Decent fight.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Fuck sake, been sitting here looking at ads for like 10 minutes and then WWE comes on.:blood Need to read Mark's place a bit more carefully.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol: Fuck sake, been sitting here looking at ads for like 10 minutes and then WWE comes on.:blood Need to read Mark's place a bit more carefully.


:lol: Was wondering where you had went...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Pinnacle have Vera as favourite now. I think that's crazy.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Who have you guys got in the main event? I like this H2H league for adding a bit of spice to the fights.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Another great round. I think the workrate of Luis is making him just as tired as Hernandez now:yep


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

A strange insight into the childhood of Joe Tessitore there. Nuns assaulting with erasers and dumping him into closets, apparently.



Mr.Gilfoid said:


> :lol: Was wondering where you had went...


They were going on for _ages_, and when they finally ended I was greeted with an unexpected "UP NEXT IS RANDY ORTON........".:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

What the fuck?!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah baby! TEXAS in da house.

WAR VERA -


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

WAR DZINZIRUK. :war


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Luis just too open and it was obvious which guy had the more hurtful shots. Good fight and props to both guys!

1 of 15 children?? Sheeeit!:yep


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I wasn't sure if Hernandez was going to pull that off when he had Luis hurt because of how uncomposed he was, he was missing by miles with his hooks and despite his straight shots landing they almost looked accidental.:lol: Props to him though, he timed that shot pretty well. Luis looks like one of those fighters that while he makes for fun fights is the type I find really annoying to watch, throws a tonne of punches but squares up so much and has little behind them.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> WAR DZINZIRUK. :war


I'm banking on two things here mate.

1. Vera is the bigger guy.
2. Vera is on ESPN baby:happy


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I wasn't sure if Hernandez was going to pull that off when he had Luis hurt because of how uncomposed he was, he was missing by miles with his hooks and despite his straight shots landing they almost looked accidental.:lol: Props to him though, he timed that shot pretty well. Luis looks like one of those fighters that while he makes for fun fights is the type I find really annoying to watch, throws a tonne of punches but squares up so much and has little behind them.


You are just too much of a perfectionist pabby. Guys like Luis are never going to be the greatest but they're the honest entertaining guys who can fill undercards in Canada and goto war:yep


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I'm banking on two things here mate.
> 
> 1. Vera is the bigger guy.
> 2. Vera is on ESPN baby:happy


I'm banking on Dzinziruk being a better Boxer.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> You are just too much of a perfectionist pabby. Guys like Luis are never going to be the greatest but they're the honest entertaining guys who can fill undercards in Canada and goto war:yep


Haha I do have a preference for more technical guys for the most part but I just can't take to guys who fight like Luis really. I like an awful lot of lower-level brawlers but the squaring-up and constant fist-pumping often leaves me more frustrated than entertained. I seem to be exposing how I'm a terrible boxing fan here.:yep


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I'm banking on Dzinziruk being a better Boxer.


He certainly is but then most of Vera's opponents are:yep. 
Good matchmaking tonight.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Haha I do have a preference for more technical guys for the most part but I just can't take to guys who fight like Luis really. I like an awful lot of lower-level brawlers but the squaring-up and constant fist-pumping often leaves me more frustrated than entertained. I seem to be exposing how I'm a terrible boxing fan here.:yep


So wasn't there some satisfaction of him getting blasted out of there or was Hernandez just to sloppy for you in how he did it too?:yep


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> So wasn't there some satisfaction of him getting blasted out of there or was Hernandez just to sloppy for you in how he did it too?:yep


:lol: Back off. For what it's worth I'm glad Hernandez took it, nice to see the underdog pull off the win and it's not like he's deprived us of the birth of a future star tonight.:yep

Me not really liking Gary Sykes seems to be the one people get most bemused with. I just can't take to his style. Coincidentally I'm a massive Gary Buckland enthusiast.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Decent fight there, considering his record I think Medina wasn't too bad, gave Douglas more to think about than he's probably had to thus far in his career but realistically he wasn't going to pull off the win considering the advantages in athleticism Douglas wielded.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol: Back off. For what it's worth I'm glad Hernandez took it, nice to see the underdog pull off the win and it's not like he's deprived us of the birth of a future star tonight.:yep
> 
> Me not really liking Gary Sykes seems to be the one people get most bemused with. I just can't take to his style. Coincidentally I'm a massive Gary Buckland enthusiast.


It's funny how everyone has there own criteria for guys they like. Buckland should be proud mate!:yep


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teddy doesn't have a body to use for his keys to victory and is doing it on his lonesome.:-(


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

10-8 round already lol


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Vera scores a "knockdown" with a left hand to the body but it looks sketchy. Dzinziruk was definitely off balance anyways, hard to distinguish on first watch how much of a part the punch played in putting him down.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY THAT WAS BETTER


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh hell yeah!!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ah, bollocks. 

Vera can't miss with the right hand.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Ah, bollocks.
> 
> Vera can't miss with the right hand.


My boy at 7/5 is looking good.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Dzinziruk is landing some really good, sneaky left uppercuts to the body and throwing some nice right hands over Vera's shoulder too. He just can't seem to get out the way of those right hands though, Vera's consistently landing right up the middle with them.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I thought Dzinziruk won that round.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Dzinziruk's best round yet in the 6th.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Teddy's got it even. :huh

:teddy



The facebook scorecard loses a bit of its worth when 2% managed to score a 10-7 round the other way.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Great round. Brutal 40 second barrage from Vera at the start of the round, but Dzinziruk comes back after.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wow, hectic round. Dzinziruk on the receiving end of a 30/40 second assault where he looked on the brink of being stopped only to then come back and pick Vera off for the remainder of it. Vera's left eye isn't looking too pretty right now either.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Good round for Dzinziruk.

That right hooks finding the mark.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

2 solid pro's putting on a terrific show. Dzinziruk swinging from looking gassed to looking sweet!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

It's over. 
A Texas double baby


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Cracking fight that.

Fuck knows what Vera was playing at with the shot at the end though.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Really good fight. Dzinziruk looked very much worn down by the end of it, Vera is lucky he didn't land that shot he threw when Dzinziruk was sitting down.

5th round of Andrade-Hernandez is incoming on ShoBox for those interested.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm now going to watch Shobox from the start. The joys of not having to stream!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'll keep hush to avoid spoilers then.:yep


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

@Pabby

I've left a message for you on Skype. I'll await your response and subsequent offer in the morning. :hey


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What's worth watching today? Sounds like Dzinziruk-Vera was good.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Very good. SD was coming back well and showed huge guts but his body and will just 
packed it in following a final assault from Vera. Wonder if Vera will get a title shot against a paper champ?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Boro Chris said:


> Very good. SD was coming back well and showed huge guts but his body and will just
> packed it in following a final assault from Vera. Wonder if Vera will get a title shot against a paper champ?


There was talk about him fighting Darren Barker in March but I don't know if he'll need more time to make that date. Certainly a better fight than Mora!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:atlas


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

For anybody trying to watch via Mark's(which is down currently), just give me a shout and I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> For anybody trying to watch via Mark's(which is down currently), just give me a shout and I'll shoot you a PM.


I LIKE SHOUTING

Will your PM be in English or in Polish? Don't PM me speaking Polish because I won't understand you.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Started watching at the 4th round of Castillo-Smith, Castillo has just had a point deduction for low blows and was severely warned once again soon after. Smith is barking to an unbearable degree. Castillo looks somewhat wary of going to the body for fear of being penalised further but lands a perfectly-timed shot and then builds on his momentum for the rest of the round, snapping Antwone's head right back with a jab.

Teddy has it 39-36, with the 4th being a 9-9. Though apparently the first could go either way.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I wish Smith would stop barking at every punch thrown, this shit is ridiculous. He's going to lose his voice and it's getting on my tits.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I've always been a big fan of Smith but seriously, STOP THE BARKING.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

AAAAAARGH AAAAAAAAAAH ARGH AHHH AAAAAAAAAARGH AAAHHH

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*

That last one was for a jab.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This is an assault on my ears.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bizier is fighting Nate Campbell? MMMmmmmmm


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I don't even know what's going on in the fight at this stage, all I know is that my ears know that Smith is obviously throwing loads. Dude is barking when he feints here!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Who's this guy reporting on Matthysse-Dallas who says it's the first time he's seen Matthysse? WTF? Why is he in a position to give us the lowdown on Matthysse on TV? 

ESPN is crying out for the Pabby hour.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

100-90
99-91
98-92
All in favour of Smith. Just too much volume for Castillo.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> 100-90
> 99-91
> 98-92
> All in favour of Smith. Just too much volume for Castillo.


Too many decibels in his face.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Who's this guy reporting on Matthysse-Dallas who says it's the first time he's seen Matthysse? WTF? Why is he in a position to give us the lowdown on Matthysse on TV?
> 
> ESPN is crying out for the Pabby hour.


Hey, Pabby & Lunny Hour, don't try to get out of it.

I'll happily get it started once and for all if ESPN are willing to pay us.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Hey, Pabby & Lunny Hour, don't try to get out of it.
> 
> I'll happily get it started once and for all if ESPN are willing to pay us.


:lol: I wonder if they have an application form.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: What the fuck was that? An in-depth look at Marquez's knockout of Pacquiao, with the use of angular velocity and potassium in the brain to fully explain how big a punch it was.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol: What the fuck was that? An in-depth look at Marquez's knockout of Pacquiao, with the use of angular velocity and potassium in the brain to fully explain how big a punch it was.


Was weird as fuck. It was going through how much it fucks up the brain and damages it and the guy was laughing all 'lol and it ends with Pacquaio face down on the canvas ahahaha'.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Was weird as fuck. It was going through how much it fucks up the brain and damages it and the guy was laughing all 'lol and it ends with Pacquaio face down on the canvas ahahaha'.


:lol: Was mental, ever since that fight I've wondered how the KO shot was comparable in speed to the movement of the human eye.

"He's been hit with a sledgehammer moving at 8mph bwahahaha and Marquez is filled with glee, as am I ahahaha."


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol: Was mental, ever since that fight I've wondered how the KO shot was comparable in speed to the movement of the human eye.
> 
> "He's been hit with a sledgehammer moving at 8mph bwahahaha and Marquez is filled with glee, as am I ahahaha."


:lol: The one I found odd was comparing something to how fast a human eye can move. I have no fucking idea how fast human eyes move so that's a shit refernce point!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Molina is definitely in control so far, dictating the pace and has been far more active. Spinks has made some nice movements here and there but overall he's struggling to pull the trigger after doing so. Molina is certainly leaving countering opportunities when falling in that a younger Spinks would've taken gratefully, instead Spinks is ducking down when it happens, they're separated and Molina proceeds to out-throw his man some more.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Spinks has a point deducted in the 9th due to excessive holding, not that it makes a huge amount of difference to the way the fight is going, it's already well beyond his reach by this stage.

I've always liked Spinks a lot, one of those guys that was always seen as boring but that I was a fan of due to his defensive skills. One of the more underrated fighters of the last few years for me. He hasn't got much to offer nowadays though, he's still very much defensively-able but his legs are gone and he has nowhere near the firepower required to keep guys off of him. Even if he did he can't pull the trigger these days.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: At this advert for cialis. 10 seconds advertising it and then 50 seconds warning you about all the risks and why you shouldn't ever take any.

Looked wide to Molina. Wasn't paying too much attention but from what I saw it was a very good performance from him.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Second knockdown of the fight in the last round for Molina(the first coming in the 10th. I think, :lol: memory is already shot), neither of them particularly clean or damaging shots though. Those coupled with the deduction is going to make this a really wide one on the cards as Molina has probably taken every round along the way.

EDIT: 119-106 x2 and 120-105 in favour of Molina.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Who's watching Bizier-Campbell?
@Pabby?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Me hopefully. Tricky fight to pick.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Me hopefully. Tricky fight to pick.


Yeah, the only time I've watched Bixier before was that Wealth TV undercard for Pascal's last fight. Where the guy was clowning around running away and showboating :lol:. I made a note to watch out for him though and watched a couple of clips and he looked decent. I suppose we'll see tonight. I went for him in the H2H league but it wasn't an easy decision.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Who's watching Bizier-Campbell?
> @Pabby?





GazOC said:


> Me hopefully. Tricky fight to pick.


:good I'll definitely be here. A turn out of more than 2 tonight would be sweet.:yep


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

My radio has become increasingly unreliable over the last few months so I've been staying up less often for these sort of fights.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

yall must really like boxing. not a big fight at all tonite...


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> yall must really like boxing. not a big fight at all tonite...


On Friday nights you usually have to settle for decent or interesting fights rather than big fights.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm up for this. It is only half nine Sat morning but yeah I'm watching


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

What time does the ESPN broadcast start anyone know?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> What time does the ESPN broadcast start anyone know?


2am UK time this week bud


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> 2am UK time this week bud


Cheers..I always enjoy them.. It's just fighting to stay awake. Even more difficult given the fact that Fridays is Vodka Red Bull night.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Yeah, the only time I've watched Bixier before was that Wealth TV undercard for Pascal's last fight. Where the guy was clowning around running away and showboating :lol:. I made a note to watch out for him though and watched a couple of clips and he looked decent. I suppose we'll see tonight. I went for him in the H2H league but it wasn't an easy decision.


Yeah even this well past prime Campbell has better wins in the last year than this Canadian guy. I think 16/5 is decent for the man who is guaranteed to be called "upset minded" tonight!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Cheers..I always enjoy them.. It's just fighting to stay awake. Even more difficult given the fact that Fridays is Vodka Red Bull night.


Well the Red Bull should help!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mark's grill and kebab appears to be down again...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Good opening round. Both guys just going to battle it out it seems.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Anyone who needs a you know what just give me a shout............


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Mark's grill and kebab appears to be down again...


Yea all I see is basketball..?>!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Good opening round. Both guys just going to battle it out it seems.


You lie!



anklespanker756 said:


> Yea all I see is basketball..?>!


Yeah the basketball usually goes over I think. Maybe it doesn't start until 2.30?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

It's switched to the boxing. Apologies for slanderously suggesting you'd lied, Mr.Gilford.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Laham face first and all hook. Asselstine the better boxer and landing plenty himself. Poor mans Rios v Alvarado ?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> It's switched to the boxing. Apologies for slanderously suggesting you'd lied, Mr.Gilford.


The damage has already been done:-(


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

GazOC said:


> On Friday nights you usually have to settle for decent or interesting fights rather than big fights.


I understand, but yall staying up late to watch this. I mean, it's not like it's a top level main event...


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I understand, but yall staying up late to watch this. I mean, it's not like it's a top level main event...


Its in the prediction league. GazOC wants it. Badly.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Its in the prediction league. GazOC wants it. Badly.


i see...


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nate Campbell is main event? Fuck a duck. He's shot to shit aint he


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Nate Campbell speaks really well. Looks young too.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Nate Campbell is main event? Fuck a duck. He's shot to shit aint he


Alleged new lease of life. Came back and Cayo'd Cayo. For me though, Bizier will be the Bizier and win on points.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I see what ya did there...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Alleged new lease of life. Came back and Cayo'd Cayo. For me though, Bizier will be the Bizier and win on points.


:rofl:-(


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Has Teddy got his hand on his mic or something? All I heard then was 'right now he's in uncharted territories'.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Shit fight. Don't care who wins really.


----------



## Teddy Atlas (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy Valentines Day, BAHXING! DISGWACEFUL

:atlas


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wasn't really watching that so don't know whether it was right or not. Anyone here paying attention?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Close-ish, favoured Asseltine slightly.

Still don't care though.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Wasn't really watching that so don't know whether it was right or not. Anyone here paying attention?


I was a little surprised with the call but it was certainly not a robbery in my book.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

WAR GALAXY


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I was a little surprised with the call but it was certainly not a robbery in my book.





Mr.Gilfoid said:


> WAR GALAXY


:cheers

ere we go


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Didn't realise how little notice Campbell had. Looks fleshy and much smaller. Bizier's shots sound a lot heavier.

I expect a Bizier stoppage.

Atlas knows his shit like.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bizier got the 1st for me. 

10-9 Bizier


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :cheers
> 
> ere we go


Damn Nate is tiny in there!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

20-18 Bizier


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Damn Nate is tiny in there!


Yeah he looks a couple of weights below Bizier


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Nates mouth still working good


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Campbell looked hurt from that left hook then. KO looking likely with 8 rounds left to go.

40-36 Bizier.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Campbell's age really showing here, makes his minor renaissance as of late look especially out of place. His reflexes are very much diminished and his stance is so wide that his movement is limited to just 2 or 3 steps backwards to the ropes. Timing is also looking dodgy, he's seeing the opportunities Bizier is leaving him at times but is letting the counter go far too late.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Corner stops the round at the beginning of the 9th. Apparently Campbell's back is fucked.

I had it all to Bizier anyway.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Retire for good Nate please!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Nate seems to be making excuses here. What he says about Bizier's leaning on him and stuff is true, Bizier was doing a lot of that, but it didn't decide the fight. Good back, bad back, bionic back he still clearly loses. I still like you though, Campbell.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I used to really dislike Campbell but I can't for the life of me remember why.

Hmmm.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What's everyone's opinion of Bizier? I think he's got the makings of a decent B-level fighter but not a future champ. His footwork seems a bit slow and plodding to me. He has a decent jab when he uses it (which isn't very much) and has pretty good power.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> What's everyone's opinion of Bizier? I think he's got the makings of a decent B-level fighter but not a future champ. His footwork seems a bit slow and plodding to me. He has a decent jab when he uses it (which isn't very much) and has pretty good power.


Yeah, I wasn't watching it with 100% focus(why are non-boxing fans up at this hour and bothering me?:twisted) but I definitely co-sign what yourself and Teddy have said. Looks pretty big for the weight and knows how to make people feel it when he's on the inside, can transition from throwing his shots from body to head - and vice versa - pretty well but definitely looks like he can be out-boxed. As you say he isn't exactly fleet of foot and he hasn't got a lot in the way of upper-body movement either, will probably struggle to tie down a decent boxer/mover and evade whatever's coming back at him. He was falling in at times here and was there to be countered but Campbell obviously struggles to pull the trigger these days. Looks ok but I don't think he'll be making a massive impact at the weight or anything.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Yeah, I wasn't watching it with 100% focus(why are non-boxing fans up at this hour and bothering me?:twisted) but I definitely co-sign what yourself and Teddy have said. Looks pretty big for the weight and knows how to make people feel it when he's on the inside, can transition from throwing his shots from body to head - and vice versa - pretty well but definitely looks like he can be out-boxed. As you say he isn't exactly fleet of foot and he hasn't got a lot in the way of upper-body movement either, will probably struggle to tie down a decent boxer/mover and evade whatever's coming back at him. He was falling in at times here and was there to be countered but Campbell obviously struggles to pull the trigger these days. Looks ok but I don't think he'll be making a massive impact at the weight or anything.


Thanks, completely agree with all that.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Anyone around tonight? Delvin Rodriguez returns for his first fight since dropping a decision to Austin Trout around 8 months ago against the undefeated - and we're all in this together when spelling this one - George Tahdooahnippah. Let's just call him George. George hasn't fought anyone of note thus far so this is obviously a huge step up, while the perennially unlucky Rodriguez is pretty eager to work his way back up to world level. Should be interesting I reckon.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

fight sucks


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> fight sucks


Yeah it's a bit of an underwhelming one alright, nothing on the undercard is all that enticing either. Completely forgot that the main event is at middleweight, too. Rodriguez at 160 just seems weird to me, he's pretty lanky but he hardly looked massive at his previous weights.

Eh, still going to watch it though. The perks of my bizarre social life revolving around Monday to Thursday I guess.:conf


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Yeah it's a bit of an underwhelming one alright, nothing on the undercard is all that enticing either. Completely forgot that the main event is at middleweight, too. Rodriguez at 160 just seems weird to me, he's pretty lanky but he hardly looked massive at his previous weights.
> 
> Eh, still going to watch it though. The perks of my bizarre social life revolving around Monday to Thursday I guess.:conf


Delvin up at middle is getting a KO tonight. I can smell it!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

that right hand by the contender was a great shot...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Peterson v Holt really is a belter by FNFs standards. 
Lamont is getting his chin checked early doors.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'm getting ice hockey and basketball here.

WHAT IS THIS SHIT.:twisted


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Never mind I'm good now.:lol:


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'm getting ice hockey and basketball here.
> 
> WHAT IS THIS SHIT.:twisted


That's a shame...

#holdingagrudgeafteryourjammywinlastweek


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

First time in weeks that i'm not smashed out of my face at the time of night.. So gonna try and stay up for this...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> That's a shame...
> 
> #holdingagrudgeafteryourjammywinlastweek


My get well soon card is still in the post.:conf


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> My get well soon card is still in the post.:conf


I believe ya and glad you got your technical issues resolved.:good
Good 4 rounder there!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

They have a picture of Dirty Derry up for Rees! LMAO


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

ESPN using a picture of Derry Matthews for Rees in between showing clips of Rees, without seeming to notice that he looks remarkably different.:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Signing in. 'evening Gentlemen.

I hope Derry wins tomorrow.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Spot the Oklahoma fighter in the background.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

George(can't handle his surname right now) is 34? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This Indian boys entrance is pretty shit. I'm considering counting the walk ins as a 10-8 round if Rodriguez has a decent walk in.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

A quiet entrance for Delvin.

10-9 Rodriguez from the walk in.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I like George's shorts game. Not sure if he's good enough/possesses required swag to pull them off but they're swanklin' nonetheless.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

George has come out fighting loike but his defence seems real sloppy (probs due to never really needing to be top notch due to his level of opposition). Rodriguez is good enough to exploit that. KO?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I like George's shorts game. Not sure if he's good enough/possesses required swag to pull them off but they're swanklin' nonetheless.


Yeah, he's really pulled the shorts W out of the bag.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Indians cannot drink or box...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY TAKE A KNEE GEORGE YOU MENTALIST


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Could have, perhaps should have, been stopped there...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Erm, what?:|


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What the fuck is going on??? 

They fluffed that. 'Yeah it's over'

"WOAH WOAH WOAH WTF YOU DOING!?"


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Someone tell George to hold his hands above chest height.:lol: Every shot Rodriguez throws from range is landing, just seemed to smother his own work at times there. Seems to be pacing himself a bit rather than being punched out, there's clearly not a massive threat being presented to him right now and his shots don't look any less effective than they were. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

George has heart. I'd love him to somehow win this. Poor George.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> George has heart. I'd love him to somehow win this. Poor George.


George has had his day in the sun. He can crawl back to his 2 bit casinos for all i care!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

It is ovah! In the sixth, George on his feet taking a whippin'.

Always glad to see Rodriguez get a win, one of the more unlucky dudes in the sport. Great lad, hopefully he gets another decent fight or two while he still has something left to offer instead of icing guys like George. Soz George.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lively crowd. Delvin proves he's levels above chief Punchmyface


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> It is ovah! In the sixth, George on his feet taking a whippin'.
> 
> Always glad to see Rodriguez get a win, one of the more unlucky dudes in the sport. Great lad, hopefully he gets another decent fight or two while he still has something left to offer instead of icing guys like George. Soz George.


I was very disappointing on how he performed against Trout. I mean he's always known for throwing leather but that night he was just impotent. He needs to head back to LMW for starters.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I was very disappointing on how he performed against Trout. I mean he's always known for throwing leather but that night he was just impotent. He needs to head back to LMW for starters.


Agreed, really struggled to get his punches off against Trout. An underwhelming bout but judging from how well he seemed to nullify Rodriguez it's probably a better victory than he's been credited with. Delvin almost ended up trying to out pot-shot a guy with greater athletic qualities who could also read range better than him.

Yeah I'm hoping he sticks to 154, there's definitely more interesting fights there that he'd have a far greater chance of winning there than at middle. He looked good tonight but I still think it's a weird fit for him. Maybe Carlos Molina? I wouldn't mind seeing that.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

George was brave but about as bad as most people expected. Good to see Delvin pick up a win doe.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Agreed, really struggled to get his punches off against Trout. An underwhelming bout but judging from how well he seemed to nullify Rodriguez it's probably a better victory than he's been credited with. Delvin almost ended up trying to out pot-shot a guy with greater athletic qualities who could also read range better than him.
> 
> Yeah I'm hoping he sticks to 154, there's definitely more interesting fights there that he'd have a far greater chance of winning there than at middle. He looked good tonight but I still think it's a weird fit for him. Maybe Carlos Molina? I wouldn't mind seeing that.


Love ya man but Molina v Delvin just doesn't thrill me at all. Now a fight with Kirkland (remember him?) I'd be up for. With Trout, Lara, Vanes and Molina, it's enough to make a man only watch the midgets!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Love ya man but Molina v Delvin just doesn't thrill me at all. Now a fight with Kirkland (remember him?) I'd be up for. With Trout, Lara, Vanes and Molina, it's enough to make a man only watch the midgets!


:lol: Yeah I know we differ on that sort of thing, I even like watching Miguel Vazquez from time to time.

I like Molina-Rodriguez though, two of the more unlucky dudes around.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice of them to put up a picture of Derry Mathews instead of Rees. :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Anyone gonna be in attendance tonight? Huh?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Anyone gonna be in attendance tonight? Huh?


no...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Anyone gonna be in attendance tonight? Huh?


I think we might set a record tonight and get over 5 on this thread. That's how big this fight is!:happy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

EDIT: I always have Scotty to rely on.:happy


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> EDIT: I always have Scotty to rely on.:happy


And it isn't a Friday without you and Lunny abusing one another.:eire


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Is this on ESPN UK tomorrow? I've had a quick look on their site but can't see anything. With all the shit they show you'd think they'd make time for a decent card like this.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

@Pabby you ask the same question every week. and then you barely post...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

*enters thread*

*sees Allen*

/Leaves thread


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> And it isn't a Friday without you and Lunny abusing one another.:eire


I believe oatmeal-knees actually intends on sleeping instead of watching this. Can you believe that.



allenko1 said:


> @Pabby you ask the same question every week. and then you barely post...


Well there's generally only like 3/4 people around who also aren't posting much, don't wanna make it look like I'm talking to myself.:conf


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Morning all :hi:

Just been playing poker for the last 4 hours.. won a grand total of 0 hands. Seriously. Fuck all.

Anyway be good if we could make it to half a dozen in for tonight's FNF. Maybe be just me but I've been looking forward to this one all week. I reckon it'll be a cracking fight right from the off. WAR Everyone!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Its always on around 11am Sat morn in HK. I'm always skiving at work so I generally watch them. This one will be decent.

Consensus seems: Holt early or Peterson late/points?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@GazOC like Lilo said they usually have a replay later in the morning, seems like because they're showing Rangers-Berwick live at 11:30 they're not bothering with it this week though.:conf



Roe said:


> Morning all :hi:
> 
> Just been playing poker for the last 4 hours.. won a grand total of 0 hands. Seriously. Fuck all.
> 
> Anyway be good if we could make it to half a dozen in for tonight's FNF. Maybe be just me but I've been looking forward to this one all week. I reckon it'll be a cracking fight right from the off. WAR Everyone!


:happy

Sweet as a cashew(to quote Lunny). Been a while since you've been around for one man, I'd ask you how things are going but evidently not great.:err



Lilo said:


> Consensus seems: Holt early or Peterson late/points?


Yeah pretty much, I reckon Holt is definitely past it by this stage but nevertheless he's always a threat early on in the fight. If Peterson can get through the opening 4-5 relatively unscathed he should probably take over when Holt inevitably fades.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @GazOC like Lilo said they usually have a replay later in the morning, seems like because they're showing Rangers-Berwick live at 11:30 they're not bothering with it this week though.:conf


I watch it live mate. Just it's 11amish Hong Kong time :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> I watch it live mate. Just it's 11amish Hong Kong time :lol:


:lol: Forgot you were over there.

'Tis a coincidence. I wasn't lying Gaz, I swear.:err


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Shocking isn't? Useless gits, most of tomorrow is shit football games and womens UFC!! And people moan about Boxnation being a tenner a month!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :happy
> 
> Sweet as a cashew(to quote Lunny). Been a while since you've been around for one man, I'd ask you how things are going but evidently not great.:err


Nah things are cool. Just no luck at all. And then whenever I try to buy a pot I'd find myself stuck in a hand with the only guy that just plays the randomest cards ever and he ended up hitting everything. He then got in a piss and cashed out at about £60 up without giving anyone the chance to win any back :lol: Jammy fucker.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

It's on ESPN America at 1pm tomorrow, and Monday at 8pm.

As well as live from 2am.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

There's a repeat on tomorrow at 1pm on ESPN America, if that's any good Gaz.

Edit: yeah.. what Wallet said.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers lads. I'm on nights til 6am, I'll try and drag my arse out of bed early enough to watch it tomorrow dinner.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This college basketball game can fuck off already. Why does it always run over? Stupid scheduling.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like the IT guy at the Glue Factory isn't as clever as he thought he was. Game on as soon as the basketball finishes!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

All college sports seem to take priority over boxing on ESPN.:yep


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

Please post them in here whether watching live tonight or sometime Saturday and i will add them to my fightscorecollector site.......... http://fightscorecollector.blogspot.com

Scores can also be sent though twitter to @thefightscore

cheers guys the main event should be a good one


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Oooh we're on!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought there wasn't gonna be any more boxing in DC?

:amir


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Some of those effects really aren't necessary.:lol: Not sure I need a massive colourful highlight so I know where Amir Khan's head is.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Why's it not working for me?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> All college sports seem to take priority over boxing on ESPN.:yep


I was talking to a Yank in Vegas about college sports and apparently its a bigger deal to a lot (most?) fans than the pro games.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Peterson goes from expecting to make over a million fighting Khan on HBO but instead he's back on ESPN facing Kendal Holt. That's tough!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

@Pabby

Schweet :good


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I see its a stacked undercard there in D.C.

:audley


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I was talking to a Yank in Vegas about college sports and apparently its a bigger deal to a lot (most?) fans than the pro games.


Yeah I've noticed that college football and basketball seem to get a lot of fanfare. You have a guy like Mike Lee who has a lot of backing, more due to his background as a college footballer than because of his ability as a boxer. Or so I'm led to believe, anyways.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> @Pabby
> 
> Schweet :good


No bother mah'dude.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> I see its a stacked undercard there in D.C.
> 
> :audley


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah folks are patriotic about what college they went to over here. At my last place the banter was pretty good between the OU, Aggies, Razorback and Longhorn guys. That's pretty much the only time I saw any sport banter comparable to the UK with our football.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Holt's KO of Diaz really was a doozy.:stonk


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ouch!!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

War Kendall :ibutt

Still think Peterson cheated. He knew he was putting testosterone into his body yes? (admittedly I don't remember the full story ops )


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Holt 7/1 for the stoppage ain't a bad price.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Holt's KO of Diaz really was a doozy.:stonk


As was Morales' body shot just there.:stonk


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> War Kendall :ibutt
> 
> Still think Peterson cheated. He knew he was putting testosterone into his body yes? (admittedly I don't remember the full story ops )


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?3827-Lamont-Peterson-isn-t-a-cheat-(Gilfoid-is)


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Holt 7/1 for the stoppage ain't a bad price.


I'm on him for the first 3 rounds.

Broner in the house:happy:happy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

G-Brones!

:broner


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Dat's AB = ~About Billionz~

Ya'hurrrrd.:broner


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Broner :lol:


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dan tweet
Tonight's purses are based on Gary Shaw's winning purse bid:$37,500 for Peterson, $12,500 for Holt. Might be more for each if show does well.:stonk


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I wrote about Peterson for my final assignment in a course I was doing. I got an A in that.

He's good in my books.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm more inclined to think he cheated. Still.

War Holt! :ibutt


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck I've just been called into a meeting in half an hour! Hope there's an early KO here...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I still blame the man in the hat, tbh. I mean, what was he doing there? Just talking to people and stuff. That's all I wanna know.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Dan tweet
> Tonight's purses are based on Gary Shaw's winning purse bid:$37,500 for Peterson, $12,500 for Holt. Might be more for each if show does well.:stonk


To put that in perspective... Warren won Cleverly-Krasniqi for $500,000.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> I still blame the man in the hat, tbh. I mean, what was he doing there? Just talking to people and stuff. That's all I wanna know.


:lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I wrote about Peterson for my final assignment in a course I was doing. I got an A in that.
> 
> He's good in my books.


the one class you went to...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Holt in the ring...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Kendall is loving the heel role tonight:yep


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Throw some thunder!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Peterson's looking a bit umm weird in that robe.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> the one class you went to...


:lol: Different course I'm afraid to say. That was part-time and I attended every class, sober too.

The full-time one I'm currently doing, erm.............:err


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Fuck I've just been called into a meeting in half an hour! Hope there's an early KO here...


tell em to eff the eff off...


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Who the hell thinks making abrasive boxing gloves is OK?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Tentative opening round. Holt just about got the better of it with Peterson not seeming too bothered about landing or throwing much in the first.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Peterson is going to outbox him, doesn't need to get inside like he did against Khan.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Peterson is going to outbox him, doesn't need to get inside like he did against Khan.


Well he's trying, but I'm not sure it's working quite yet.

2nd round was closer but I think Holt took that as well.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

peterson looks a little stiff. holt is letting go more and won the first two on activity...


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Well he's trying, but I'm not sure it's working quite yet.
> 
> 2nd round was closer but I think Holt took that as well.


Wary of the early power maybe? :think


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

'The Volunteers'. What an awful name.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Wary of the early power maybe? :think


Possibly. But he's given up the first 3 rounds by hardly doing anything.

Disappointing start so far but I still think it should catch fire soon.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Holt looking more confident than I've seen him before. Peterson did look very gaunt yesterday. The overtraining could be an issue, but Peterson always starts slowly - Khan/Ortiz etc


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

3-0 Holt. Peterson got to get to it...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Peterson going into octopus mode now. Should get interesting :bbb


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Holt down! And looks hurt. Only seconds left in the round though so he should survive..


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

peterson big in this round!!!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Peterson definitely looking very tight so far, seems to be trying to compensate for it here in the 4th but he's forcing his work a bit and as a result walking into more shots from Holt.

EDIT: Just as I say that he takes over after landing a left hook.:lol:


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

What a round!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Only just though. If Peterson continues the tempo in which he finished that last round next time out this won't last much longer.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Holt needs to decide what its gonna be right here...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

So why did Holt change his gameplan at the start of the 4th?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Peterson's swinging hooks are lethal. Holt boxes quite well to stay out of trouble early on in the round but Peterson's aggression catches up with him and forces him to hold on in the final minute. Peterson in beast mode to close the 5th and he batters Holt on the ropes at the bell.

47-47 after 5 but this is Peterson's fight now.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Holts' getting worked now. holding on. peterson going to the body. in complete control at this point...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> So why did Holt change his gameplan at the start of the 4th?


Yeah I don't get that. He won the first 3 mainly by Lamont not really doing anything but then at the start of the 4th, Holt put a load of wasted energy into his work and seemed to blow himself out a bit, while waking up Peterson at the same time.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Didn't think it would become this kind of fight so early on. Holt doesn't look like he's going to recover from that knockdown and Peterson's just gonna continue to keep breaking him down like this, stoppage is looking inevitable at this rate.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Holt isn't liking those body shots.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Holt looking for an exit. Great performance from Peterson now.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Holt's down again and he's surely not got much longer left. Referee Tony Weeks gives him a chance but Peterson is back on him straight away with power shots. Holt survives but there can't be long left.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this is over. Peterson's taken the fight out of him. after a slow start, Peterson looking right on form...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Holt looking like every body shot is doing serious damage, showed a lot of heart to still be punching back at the end of the round.

Despite Holt evidently being past his best for a while, the manner in which Peterson is dominating here is a bit of a statement.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Very surprised Holt is still in there. Peterson just bossing every aspect right now and whenever he turns it up Holt looks in serious trouble.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Holt looking like every body shot is doing serious damage, showed a lot of heart to still be punching back at the end of the round.
> 
> Despite Holt evidently being past his best for a while, the manner in which Peterson is dominating here is a bit of a statement.


A very smart fight from Peterson. Tactics spot on and he's executing it brilliantly. Good to see him back in the mix in a very lively division.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And it's over. Peterson pins Holt on the ropes and unleashes punch after punch to force Tony Weeks to jump in and stop the fight! Very impressive from Lamont Peterson. 

Peterson, Garcia, Matthysse, you pick the order, and that's just the top 3! What a division we have at 140 lbs right now


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

it's like he hasn't been off. a monster in the game. 

Khan beats Lopez? Peterson-Khan 2 in the summer? Would be nice...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> A very smart fight from Peterson. Tactics spot on and he's executing it brilliantly. Good to see him back in the mix in a very lively division.


He's definitely made a pretty big but gradual improvement fight-by-fight. Seems to be growing with his position as a "champion", too. He looked a little bit rusty early on but that was almost a good thing for him as he didn't take risks when Holt was at his most dangerous, he clearly loosened up and became more fluid in his work after he landed his first big shot in the 4th and he built from there.

Impressive stuff from him. Hopefully he's back mixing with the best in the division for his next outing, doesn't look like there's any need to take any rust-shedding bouts.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

The IBF ratings really are horrid.

2	Denis Shafikov	Russian Federation
3	Kendall Holt United States
4	Pier-Olivier Cote	Canada
5	Dierry Jean Canada
6	Victor Cayo Dominican Republic
7	Cleotis Pendarvis	United States
8	Paul Spadafora	United States
9	Patomsuk Pathompothong Thailand
10	Ricardo Williams	United States
11	Albert Mensah	Ghana
12	Vicente Mosquera	Panama
13	Cesar Cuenca	Argentina
14	Vernon Paris	United States
15	Juan Abreu	Dominican Republic


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I think Peterson knocks out Khan next time. Always thought that.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone up for some Showboxing?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Who's on Shobox?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hovannisyan-Perez isn't it?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Oooh Dan Rafael says we might get some more boxing in DC because of Lamont's impressive showing..


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Hovannisyan-Perez isn't it?


Yes sir. The slayer of Acosta is back!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

This opener is not for the purists out there. Too crude and about 40 lbs overweight @Pabby


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Yes sir. The slayer of Acosta is back!


:|

:sad2


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Roe said:


> Oooh Dan Rafael says we might get some more boxing in DC because of Lamont's impressive showing..


Well you saw tonight, they brought in Tony Weeks. They should've done that for the Khan fight. Never understand why they didn't...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

This kid Fortune has some heart, What a bar room brawl!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Art has got himself in a real fight here!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw what the fuck I didn't know Holt-Peterson was tonight! Fuck.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking at the highlights now. Man, Peterson looks like a beast, haven't seen him ever like that. Hope Khan-Peterson 2 happens. He fucking savaged Holt.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

The drug thing aside I like watching Peterson fight. I hope down the line he gets back in with Khan and busts him up.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

@Pabby @Lunny

"ahem"


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> @Pabby @Lunny
> 
> "ahem"


I'll probably be around, sir. Doesn't look like the Lunster will be in attendance, a main event with Billy Dib shockingly doesn't seem to have enticed him.:lol:

Hopefully a regular or two *cough* @Mr.Gilfoid *cough* will be around and we can make up our usual numbers of like 3/4.:yep


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

I want to complain.. I subscribed to ESPN last week... Watched Petersen.. Now the motherfuckers don't have this weeks fight. I know this possibly isint the right place to complain, but I know someone here will have an answer.. Where as ESPN are clueless. 

Love anklespanker756 xx


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'll probably be around, sir. Doesn't look like the Lunster will be in attendance, a main event with Billy Dib shockingly doesn't seem to have enticed him.:lol:
> 
> Hopefully a regular or two *cough* @Mr.Gilfoid *cough* will be around and we can make up our usual numbers of like 3/4.:yep


I am heading out for a bite to eat just now so will have to watch it when I get home. To fast forward or not fast forward? That will be the question when I come back:think


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

We're starting around about now, people.



anklespanker756 said:


> I want to complain.. I subscribed to ESPN last week... Watched Petersen.. Now the motherfuckers don't have this weeks fight. I know this possibly isint the right place to complain, but I know someone here will have an answer.. Where as ESPN are clueless.
> 
> Love anklespanker756 xx


ESPN in the UK is unreliable as a mufugga for FNF apparently. I don't have it but generally they don't seem to be all that consistent with broadcasting it live, sporadic weeks here and there.



Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I am heading out for a bite to eat just now so will have to watch it when I get home. To fast forward or not fast forward? That will be the question when I come back:think


I'll let you know if Nelson-Medina is heinous enough to warrant a fast forward.:yep


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

KO...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good thing is, guys that weren't gonna be on TV, will now...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Willie Nelson-Michael Medina up first.

.......and it is OVER in the first. Contrary to what seemed to be what the perception going into the fight was, the taller Nelson occupied centre-ring and was mildly aggressive while Medina seemed to be trying to find his rhythm over the first half of the round. Nelson then almost voluntarily backs up to the ropes as Medina begins his first real attack of the bout, only to be caught with a big left hook-right hand combination that sends him down heavily. He is decked again upon rising from Nelson's follow-up assault and it's ovah!

Replays after - and him having to be stretcherd out of the ring - show that Medina seems to have badly injured his right ankle upon going over on the first knockdown.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Jimmy Williams(1-0) vs Raynard Younger(0-1) on now in a welterweight 4-rounder.

Fight is being delayed AFTER the introductions because the medical staff have not returned to ringside since dealing with Medina.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

50 Cent to have a "performance" before the main event.

Think I might bail on this right now.:|


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Fiddy nailed it.

"It's a new day!"


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teddy Atlas dropped one bar that has beaten 50's entire catalogue.

Uh huh.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha

Dib is easy to hit but will come through here methinks.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I like the cut of this referee's jib, pretty stern warning to both dudes about mauling and grabbing with little in the way of actual fighting. Still a pretty messy fight, but the more clean it has become the more often Dib has found himself getting caught.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this is a tough fight. both holding a lot. never know what its like in the cards. 
@Pabby not much respect for 50 as an MC I take it...


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I've got it 4-3 Gradovich here.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

both holding a lot. gradovich gets a point...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

now dib won't let go and he gets a point!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Yeah agreed, the kind of fight where neither man is doing anything that particularly stands out in most rounds and thus there's a few that could be going either way.



allenko1 said:


> @Pabby not much respect for 50 as an MC I take it...


:yep I'm over-exaggerating to be honest but no I've never been much of a fan. I can respect how successful he's been though, I mean credit to him for getting where he has but I don't rate him myself.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Who you fella's got? Dib looks poor.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

dib starting to run and hold. gradovich can finish strong, he might have this...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Who you fella's got? Dib looks poor.


Not really scoring but I reckon Gradovich is up by a couple right now, he's been coming on strong in the last few rounds and Dib is doing little other than backing straight up to the ropes and holding.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good hard fight. with one more left, id say gradovich but you never know. dib came back a little in that round but hes faded...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Gradovich should have this one as far as I can see. Dib had a decent start and there were a few swing rounds but overall he was holding an awful lot and smothering a large amount of his own offense by always looking to do so after throwing. Felt he has been one of the weaker "champions" around lately but didn't think Gradovich would be the man to overthrow him. Assuming he actually has, that is.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

they fought hard. good fight. close rounds early. strong finish for the challenger. lets see...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Split decision...........

112-114 
114-112 
114-112 

For Gradovich!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good win for the young guy. new champion!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Well deserved, props to Gradovich. That was only his 16th fight and he does look pretty limited, but for however long his reign lasts he should make for some entertaining fights. He's a persistent dude who comes right at you in straight lines and lets his hands go, not an awful lot else to him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Victor Cayo vs Emanuel Taylor...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

not a bad heavyweight fight on to start...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

no defense for these guys and the Russian knocks him out on straight lefts...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Julian Jackson still has a flattop...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Teddy picks Cloud. Huge boost for B-Hop!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

main event about to start...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> main event about to start...


and it might be about to end shortly too. Cayo getting eaten up in the 2nd


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cayo lands a nice hook in the 5th to drop Taylor. Interesting fight


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

What's happened so far. Missed the start because of a fucking meeting


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> What's happened so far. Missed the start because of a fucking meeting


Cayo doing well at a distance but very vulnerable too.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

And just like that it's over! Cayo caught, decked, back up but then finished in the 8th!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good win for taylor...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Showbox is on for anyone interested...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

And the undercard fight is over in the 1st! Hoskins blitzed and taken out with a very nice double left hook.

Will keep an eye on Santos.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh dear. Super gay get up for the golden boy prospect Centero Jr. 
10-7 before the fight starts


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Oh dear. Super gay get up for the golden boy prospect Centero Jr.
> 10-7 before the fight starts


I would've gone without the vest...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

leatherwood just doesn't have it. had every chance to whoop this guy. centeno ain't all that...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

no show this week...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

The show starts at 9 pm CST which I believe is *2 am* in the UK as your clocks haven't sprung forward.

Donovan George vs. David Lopez, 10 rounds, middleweights; Adrian Granados vs. Kermit Cintron, 10 rounds

Also Wealth TV is showing the entire card from Canada which will be starting earlier at *11 pm* UK time.

Adonis Stevenson vs. Darnell Boone, rematch, 10 rounds, super middleweights; Edeider Alvarez vs. Nicholson Poulard, 12 rounds, light heavyweights; Didier Bence vs. Jonte Willis, 8 rounds, heavyweights; Michael Gadbois vs. Khavazhy Khatsyhau, 6 rounds, junior lightweights; Hughie Fury vs. David Whittom, 4 rounds, heavyweights; Marc Pagcaliwangan vs. Jose Adan Fernandez, 6 rounds, junior featherweights; Sebastien Bouchard vs. Adam Grabiec, 4 rounds, junior middleweights; Mian Hussain vs. Basilio Silva, 6 rounds, welterweights


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Loving this extra hour we are getting, makes a world of differnce.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

yall gon have to hold me down this week. my cable is out and I probably won't see the fights...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Nothing like "Cheese Chasers - World Adventures with Will Studd" for getting you in the mood for some Canadian boxing.
Wealth TV pushes the limit again.:happy


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> yall gon have to hold me down this week. my cable is out and I probably won't see the fights...


ESPN2 is always a webcast so you should be okay bud.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Live at the Bell Center....

In association with Hennesey Sports??

http://www.icontact-archive.com/YWZ707yTW5xQf3BOSz7jVIB4ct4esUsI?w=1


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Not a great start. The opener is over after 1 round of action after dude from the Dominican hurts his hand.:holla


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Eleider Alvarez impresses again on Wealth TV. Nicholson Poulard	starched.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunning punch. I've totally lost track who is on what card!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

ESPN starting now, 30 mins late as per.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh, missed it. Alvarez is a pretty sharp puncher, explosive mufugga. Kinda like an Adonis Stevenson or someone like that who can regularly get really eye-catching stoppages against kinda meh opposition.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Darnell Boone tough as nails but knocked clean out in the end. Huge uppercut, Boone in orbit and then a free shot with a big left finished him. Some monster punches he took and still he would fire back. Now I'm switching over to FNFs!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Really? Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Got a lot of love for the Boonester and obviously Stevenson is a dick, that's a real downer.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Really? Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Got a lot of love for the Boonester and obviously Stevenson is a dick, that's a real downer.


Evening Pabby.:cheers
Wouldn't mind Stevenson for Froch actually. He would just try and take Frochs head off the crazy bastard that he is.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

This is interesting about the Olympics. 

No head gear and 10 pt system introduced. Good news in my book.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Evening Pabby.:cheers
> Wouldn't mind Stevenson for Froch actually. He would just try and take Frochs head off the crazy bastard that he is.


Hello mah'dude.:hi:

I was thinking that around the time that Mack was made his opponent, don't like Stevenson or anything but as a lower-level kind of marking-time fight for Froch he definitely would've made more fun than Mack.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Todd Grisham trying to hype me for the return of Kermit. Stop that shit please.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Osuna making some light-hearted jibes about Manny Steward being dead ain't really all that cool.

Not a great fight so far, Granados is limited but making an effort and Cintron is typically looking pretty listless.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Kermit don' woken up a bit in the 4th.:kwonooh


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Kermit don' woken up a bit in the 4th.:kwonooh


And then eating leather in the 6th.:happy


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok please make this the last time Kermit has a fight on TV.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Cintron's so weird. He's just allowing himself to be out-hustled here before occasionally waking up again, landing a decent shot or two and looking like he's about to find some rhythm, before then reverting back to type and allowing Granados to awkwardly outwork him with his ragged attacks.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wait - excuse the delayed reaction but did they mention the possibility of Gamboa-JC Burgos like 10-15 minutes ago?

SHITTING HELL THAT'S A FIGHT


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Cintron's so weird. He's just allowing himself to be out-hustled here before occasionally waking up again, landing a decent shot or two and looking like he's about to find some rhythm, before then reverting back to type and allowing Granados to awkwardly outwork him with his ragged attacks.


He must watch his performances and realize how chronic his workrate is and how he holds yet he still continues to do it. He has power but he just doesn't look like he belongs in the ring at times. As you say, WEIRD!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The thing about imploring Cintron to jab is that his use of it makes it a real catch 22. Like yeah, he could do with using it to try to tie Granados down a bit and actually have something to set up his power punches off, but when he _is_ using it he's throwing it really laboured, lazy, and is overreaching with it. Granados is actually timing counters at times in those cases, which I'm surprised about considering how limited he appears.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Not scored it but I reckon Granados should have this to be honest. 7-3/8-2 sort of deal.

96-94 Granados
97-93 Cintron
95-95

'TIS A DRAW!

HAPPY NEW YEAR, BAHXIN!

:atlas


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

115 -111 to Ruslan for Teddy:happy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teddy going HAM with those 10-8's for Provodnikov.:budden


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexican looking like he loves the tacos. George looking in shape at this weight.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> 97-93 Cintron


That really is fucking awful excuse my french!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Unreal! 2 draws what the fuck are the odds on that??


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

didn't see the fights. guess i didn't miss much...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Teddy going HAM with those 10-8's for Provodnikov.:budden


There's definitely a good argument.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

@Pabby

May 2

At Corona, Calif. (ESPN2): 
Mauricio Herrera vs. Ji-Hoon Kim, 10 rounds, junior welterweights;
* Miguel Acosta* vs. Miguel Gonzalez, 10 rounds, lightweights


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> @Pabby
> 
> May 2
> 
> ...


Wow I'm slacking, completely missed this one. I'd rather he retired now instead of being an "opponent" for kinda average up and comers but whatever, he should probably be able to beat Gonzalez to be fair. Assuming he hasn't fallen off even further that is.

That is a great main event though, as are most Ji-Hoon Chin fights really. Herrera makes for a contrasting style clash too.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Wow I'm slacking, completely missed this one. I'd rather he retired now instead of being an "opponent" for kinda average up and comers but whatever, he should probably be able to beat Gonzalez to be fair. Assuming he hasn't fallen off even further that is.
> 
> That is a great main event though, as are most Ji-Hoon Chin fights really. Herrera makes for a contrasting style clash too.


I think I'm more worried about Kim fighting on.. He has taken some amount of leather entertaining us. Acosta wasn't that bad last time out. Bit unlucky to lose imo. Yes that's right. I will keep giving you hope even if it's false about your boy!

UK TIME 1 AM Kick off this week gentlemen. On in a wee while.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Not being shown over here and I can't be bothered running a stream for it so gonna miss tonight's. Not that I usually stay up and post in here anyway..

ESPN UK are showing the world series of boxing knockout between Mexico and the British team at 3am our time though.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

"Blow out alert" from Teddy for the 1st fight!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Pretty underwhelming card tonight......



Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I think I'm more worried about Kim fighting on.. He has taken some amount of leather entertaining us. Acosta wasn't that bad last time out. Bit unlucky to lose imo. Yes that's right. I will keep giving you hope even if it's false about your boy!


:lol: I think I do enough of that myself. Still believing it's only a matter of time before Mijares is back up them P4P lists out here.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This on UK TV or anything?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Pretty underwhelming card tonight......
> 
> :lol: I think I do enough of that myself. Still believing it's only a matter of time before Mijares is back up them P4P lists out here.


Hell I have Mijares above Bradley already.:blurp

I see Mijares fighting the same night as Alvarez v Trout too. You confident?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Crazy fight here:atlas


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Hell I have Mijares above Bradley already.:blurp
> 
> I see Mijares fighting the same night as Alvarez v Trout too. You confident?


Not particularly.:err I think it's a great fight, pretty much 50-50 in my extremely biased view. I like Terrazas a lot too and I reckon he probably has a stylistic advantage as well as one in size, which has me pretty terrified. Expect to see another meltdown that'll be a callback to Acosta-Abril.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Not particularly.:err I think it's a great fight, pretty much 50-50 in my extremely biased view. I like Terrazas a lot too and I reckon he probably has a stylistic advantage as well as one in size, which has me pretty terrified. Expect to see another meltdown that'll be a callback to Acosta-Abril.


You disgust me.
A few months ago "Mijares was the man" at the weight.

Shocking U turn by yourself I have to say.:yep


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

And I think Mijares will win. I saw Terrazas on the undercard when I was at the Donaire fight and he didn't look too hot against a very crude guy.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

It's the drugs. It's made me more pessimistic I think.:yep

I didn't catch Terrazas' last fight, it continued an underwhelming streak of fights for him though. He had a great 2011 though where he showed his potential, if he puts in the kind of performance he did against Montiel when he faces Diamante I'd be worried. Mijares has got this though, give him Donaire after this to solidify his ATG ranking even more I say.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> It's the drugs. It's made me more pessimistic I think.:yep
> 
> I didn't catch Terrazas' last fight, it continued an underwhelming streak of fights for him though. He had a great 2011 though where he showed his potential, if he puts in the kind of performance he did against Montiel when he faces Diamante I'd be worried. Mijares has got this though, give him Donaire after this to solidify his ATG ranking even more I say.


I don't know if it was televised but he really looked ordinary.

I'll ignore the Donaire comment due to the fact you clearly are on drugs:hatton


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Guess not much goin on...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

You can smell like a tree with Victor Ortiz's new fragrance, bro.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

@lp

new fragrance for men.

"You too can smell like Victor Ortiz"

http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Eclectic-Collections/VO-by-Victor-Ortiz-17225.html


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Did you watch that documentary that Nuff posted? Brilliant watch with young Teddy in the house.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> @lp
> 
> new fragrance for men.
> 
> ...


What kinda shit is this?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: What was the ref doing? Just kinda jumped in and nudged Bondas a bit and got out of there.

This is a really good fight, never seen Bondas before(as far as I know anyways) but he's more than holding his own here, really close and entertaining.

Looks like it's gonna be stopped for a cut on Bondas' nose though, hopefully not..........

EDIT: And it is, shame.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Utter BS stoppage


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bob Arum got his man for Chavez jr. Teddy probably going to go nuts yet again!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

That really, _really_ doesn't look bad enough to be stopped, Bondas left way too much opportunity for it to be stopped though by saying he couldn't see "very well".

Vera wins via TKO due to the cut being caused by a punch.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> That really, _really_ doesn't look bad enough to be stopped, Bondas left way too much opportunity for it to be stopped though by saying he couldn't see "very well".
> 
> Vera wins via TKO due to the cut being caused by a punch.


He just came off a round were he was landing his best punches too. I was really looking forward to seeing the last 3 rounds


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

something might have been lost in translation and meaning there. wouldn't have stopped it. too bad. may be the first time I seen a cut on the nose stop a fight...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

coming up. don't know who's fighting...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maysonet jr vs Tolmajyan 8 rounds lightweights

both guys are wild. and swing free knockdown in round 1.

2 bout the same.

neither man jabbing their way in. but tolmajyan is looking to land to the body...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Puerto Rican prospects need to avoid Armenians!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

decent fight. the Armenian needs to start throwing jabs though...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> decent fight. the Armenian needs to start throwing jabs though...


 Vic and Hovhannisyan are the same.

i agree with Teddy about Rios and Alvarado. Those guys need a break for their own good.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this Luna looks ok. don't know good of matchmaking this is...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

main event Nugaev vs Maicelo 10 rounds lightweights

round 1 maicelo quick and slick nugaev looking slow...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

nugaev in the fight and lands good right hands in round 4.

maicelo looks a little sluggish now. he's faster, he would do well to flurry and move...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

maicelo is sloppy already. nugaev must still work to get inside...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

@Pabby

You're missing a good 'un tonight!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nugaev taking over in round 7. moving maicelo back with left hooks. stepped right with him and is winning the fight now. he's kept coming forward, maicelo looks tired.

big right hand by Nugaev and the fight is over!


----------



## Rezzer (Jun 6, 2012)

Was very impressed with teddy atlas' reading of the fight from start to finish. Whether you like him or not he predicted the fight spot on. It is a level if commentary and analysis that is miles ahead of anything we get in this country.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Rico Ramos as the main attraction tonight.

I'm not sure if I'll bother with that.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Well pabs. nice of you to grace us with your presence in this thread.

ShoBox on tonight too...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Both Shobox and FNFs start at 10 pm tonight :-((4am uk)


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Both Shobox and FNFs start at 10 pm tonight :-((4am uk)


:lol: 4am for Rico Ramos, think I'll pass on that one.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol: 4am for Rico Ramos, think I'll pass on that one.


:atlas
"dat kid pabby........he aint here tonight so kick back, relax as weez gonna have sum great TV friendly fights tonight"


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

*enters thread
*sees its Rico Ramos
*exits thread


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

shocker on Shobox!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Forget about FNFs for a while ....28 laps to go in NASCAR


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Dwayne Dibley in da house


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

So Ramos continues to prove he is one of the worst belt holders in recent memory...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

i was gonna buy espn america the other week so i could watch the 'friday fight nights', be a good way to keep up on the american domestic scene, but there doesnt seem to be enough fights to warrant a subscription now, left it too long... though they have nba and and ncaa basketball i wanna watch to, but need more fights before i subscribe...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fortuna has weighed over the limit for tomorrow night apparently.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

seems to happen a lot on Friday night fights...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

FNFs on a wee bit later than norm this week 3.30 am UK time


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah it's on ESPN America over here. I may be up, I like Fortuna


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mexican league soccer on. it will almost certainly go over, which will only leave time for a 4 rounder and the main event...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah it's on ESPN America over here. I may be up, I like Fortuna


Likewise. Even if there is plenty of time to kill..........

How are all of you nocturnal/American-based mufuggas anyways? You're all looking very well this evening.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

well I know im the only American the posts in the thread...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The man @Mr.Gilfoid is currently running Texas though, I do believe.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Likewise. Even if there is plenty of time to kill..........
> 
> How are all of you nocturnal/American-based mufuggas anyways? You're all looking very well this evening.


Very well and am looking forward to some incredible fights this weekend. 
Is the main one Canelo v Trout? :nono

So it's Mijares v Terrazas then? :nono

Why it's me v you in the H2H of course!

WAR Scotty:ibutt



allenko1 said:


> well I know im the only American the posts in the thread...


Where in the States are you about?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

And Joe is out this week...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Very well and am looking forward to some incredible fights this weekend.
> Is the main one Canelo v Trout? :nono
> 
> So it's Mijares v Terrazas then? :nono
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

You know it's all love between us mah'dude, but you ain't seeing me hurr.

:bronesgoat

Good thing I have my own business to attend to, makes me slightly less worried than I usually am when Diamanté is on.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Teddy smack talking Fort!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

cool so im not the only one...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> You know it's all love between us mah'dude, but you ain't seeing me hurr.
> 
> ...


We probably got all the same picks except one but I am glad to give you a few minutes of Mijares free thoughts:baz


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

JJ still got the same haircut!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

tough fight. they both are sloppy in their approach and technique. no jabs, quick combos, setting their man up. Fort is just coming on in and taking shots...


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

"I do the math for ya. Thats a 35lb differential!"

:think

Fury 254
Cunningham 210


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

As someone who has no issue with acknowledging the handsomeness of a man, in no way is Tyson Fury "super sexy". 

He's fun though, regardless of likability he makes things a bit more interesting.:lol:


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fury got more air time on FNFs then any Pac or Floyd PPV fight there!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lilo said:


> "I do the math for ya. Thats a 35lb differential!"
> 
> :think
> 
> ...


yeah, he can't count...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lilo said:


> "I do the math for ya. Thats a 35lb differential!"
> 
> :think
> 
> ...


Yeah should have been 34 lbs:shifty


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

do we get teddy's opinion on the fights? donaire rigondeaux was not boring. really wonder what people expected?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

IT WASNT BORING!!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

teddy is right tonight...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

People discrediting Donaire's record makes me unhaps.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Like the way Teddy says Rig-on-dee-OW!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY THIS IS A START 

:stonk


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

FUCK


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Christ on a bike!

:stonk


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow. Dude cleaned out bad.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck the WBA.

You tell 'em Teddy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Wow, bell goes, Fortuna absolutely windmills his way through Zamundio, dropping him twice and laying him OUT in little over a minute. Like, really out. He's been down about 5 times as long as the fight actually lasted for. That was fucking hectic. His neck is being put in a brace and he's gonna be stretcherd out, seem to be saying it's a precautionary thing more so than anything right now. Hope dude is alright.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

yeah, he'll be alright. I thought he'd be better than that. Fortuna a dude in this division...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

ahahaha they keep replaying it....


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

That was an absolutely brutal KO. Fortuna has another real highlight reel finish added to his repertoire. He got caught quite a bit himself in that short period of time to be fair, but he was far more quick and explosive. Those left hands......


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I feel a bit bad watching that.

Fortuna a G tho'. Lovely little spin before smashing the fucker.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good thing about quick knockout, the swing guys get their shot on tv...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just caught up..

Shocking refereeing and awful mismatch. We all knew Fortuna would win easily and probably by brutal knockout like that but how the ref let him carry on after the first knockdown is beyond me. Shit like this is dangerous and just wrong.

Fortuna is still awesome though. He don't give a fuck :lol:

Teddy's breakdown of Rigo/Donaire was very good as well, except I also didn't really like the way he ripped apart Donaire as if he was stupidly overrated. I was never that sold on Donaire personally but he's still really good. Teddy was making out as if he was complete hype and "wasn't a top 5 pfp fighter because he got hit sometimes."


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

No fights tonight.

NFL Draft and the NBA Playoffs are on...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Good show tonight, in a Thursday edition of Friday Night Fights.

Ji-Hoon Kim vs Mauricio Herrera and Miguel Acosta vs Miguel Gonzalez


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Kim!!! :ibutt

I fancy Herrera to outbox him in this one, though.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Tyson greatest hits on!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

@Pabby

ACOSTA ALERT!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Acosta vs Gonzalez 10 rounds lightweights
@Pabby


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Acosta vs Gonzalez 10 rounds lightweights
> @Pabby


Ricky Burns fight for the winner. Check Hook exclusive!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

be unfortunate. Gonzalez not looking bad...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Good fight so far. Both guys on the deck and all to play for.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Acosta can't get away from that left to save his life...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

not a lot of defense in this fight...


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Herrera Defeats Kim

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=9238044


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

So, guess who didn't know it was on Thursday this week.......:|


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

On ESPN America at 3am for UK/Irish viewers tonight.

*Main Event: Vernon Paris vs Manny Perez*

Miami's Paris enters Friday's fight with big fight experience having fought three-time Junior Welterweight and Welterweight titlist Zab Judah. In his last fight Paris scored a third-round TKO win over Guy Pucker.

"I've started working with my new coach, Herman Caicedo, and have been preparing for this fight ever since my last fight," Paris said. "My new coach is good. He's teaching me to keep my hands up. The plan - what I'm going to do in the ring - that's all coming together. I'm feeling real good about it."

Denver's Perez has won three of his last four fights including a 10-round split decision over Jose Miguel Cotto (Miguel Cotto's brother) and a 10-round unanimous decision over Edgar Santana. Perez enters Friday's fight following a seven-round unanimous decision win over Bernardo Guereca.

"I know Paris is very, very tough, and I anticipate a tough fight," Perez said. "Those are the fights I like. I've said it before - you don't become the best without fighting the best. You have to fight and beat the best. I'm working on my jab a lot now, and just want to show more variety in my shots this fight. I want to show better angles, and a better variety of right hands. I want to apply the right kind of pressure and just break him down. I'm looking forward to putting on a great performance."

*Co-Feature: Cornelius Lock vs Lonnie Smith*

Friday's 10-round co-feature will pit Featherweights Cornelius "Lighting" Lock (20-6-1, 13 KOs) against "El ***** Mexicano Lightning" Lonnie Smith (14-4-3, 10 KOs). Lock scored a second-round TKO win over Damon Antoine in his last fight, while Smith is coming off a seventh-round technical draw against Michael Perez.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

nascar on so it'll probably be on late...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

shobox on tonight too...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

On time and 5 mins deep.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

it is. Lock vs Smith...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> it is. Lock vs Smith...


"Guppy" Smith fought for the UBO title.

How good is that organization? Well judge by yourself by their official rankings:hey

http://www.uboboxing.com/rankings/latest-male-rankings.htm


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

not much to this fight so far...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

these guy are sloppy...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Smith robbed....he thinks!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Paris allowing himself to be outworked on the inside...


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Tessitore not a Broner fan at all!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Perez has creampuffs for fists. think he should win this fight though...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

weak decision.

what he say about broner?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Those glasses John Thompson on Showbox is wearing:lol:


----------



## scribbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Barthelemy V Sakkreerin on June 21st

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/news...my-v-sakkreerin-tops-espn-fnf-on-june-21.html


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

no fights tonight...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

no fights tonight. again...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Andrey Klimov vs John Molina Jr. 10 round lightweight bout.

fights could be late, college baseball...
@Pabby


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

underway with ennis vs hanshaw supermiddleweights 

where did they find hanshaw? thought he was gone...


----------

